# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Roditelji sa iskustvom hospitalizacije djece..

## dijanam

Udruga je pokrenula korake za IZMJENU ČLANKA 46. Zakona o zdravstvenom osiguranju po kojem 
*"Pravo na smještaj uz dijete koje se nalazi na bolničkom liječenju može, iznimno, ostvariti osigurana osoba – majka djeteta pod uvjetom da dijete nije starije od 6 mjeseci, da postoji potreba dojenja djeteta što utvrđuje izabrani doktor majke na prijedlog izabranog doktora djeteta, odnosno odjelnog doktora zdravstvene ustanove u kojoj se dijete liječi, te da je mjesto prebivališta, odnosno boravišta majke udaljeno od mjesta zdravstvene ustanove više od 25 kilometara.*
-Kako smatramo da je ovaj članak diskriminirajući i nejasan (u Splitskom rodilištu ga koriste kao izliku da rodilje 3. dan nakon poroda šalju kući bez obzira na stanje novorođenčeta)
-Protivi se mnogim deklaracijama, rezolucijama, poveljama koje je potpisala Hrvatska, a protivan je i Konvenciji o pravima djeteta, a koji kaže da 
"Države članice osiguravaju da nijedno dijete ne bude odvojeno od svojih roditelja protiv njihove volje, osim kada nadležni organi na osnovu sudskog uvida odluče, u skladu s odgovarajućim zakonom i procedurama, da je takvo razdvajanje prijeko potrebno i u najboljem interesu djeteta."
...
obratili smo se pravobraniteljici za djecu i tražili pomoć i savjet u rješavanju ovog problema. 

Molimo sve vas koji ste imali ružnih iskustava vezano za hospitalizaciju djece da ta svoja iskustva napišete i također pošaljete na pravobraniteljicu (e-mail adresa: pravobraniteljica@pravobraniteljzadjecu.hr )
da zajedno stvorimo jednu kritičnu masu i dobijemo odgovor koji bi nam pomogao da ovaj članak humaniziramo.

----------


## an@

Ovako nešto je stvarno potrebno. I više od toga. 

Nikad neću zaboraviti ta tri dana u Klaićevoj kada je Marija bila na operaciji nogice (pes equinovarus). Od docenta Vrdoljaka sam dobila dozvolu biti cijeli dan s njom jer je bila isključivo na prsima. Imala je 5,5 mjeseci ali niti duda varalica, niti bočica nisu dolazile u obzir. Niti moje izdojeno mlijeko. Sve smo probali, čak i na špricu. Ali ništa od toga, znala je ona šta valja. Dolazila sam ujutro prije šest a odlazila oko deset. Navečer naravno. Dan sam provodila na drvenom stolcu kraj njenog krevetića. Sve bi bilo dobro da je ona imala neki ritam hranjena ali ona je jela svako malo. Sva sreća da smo blizu (Vrapče) pa su nas nakon tri dana pustili kući, ali smo svako jutro dolazili na kontrolu. 
Tih par dana u bolnici mi je bilo užasno. Ribicu je bubala nogica i jedinu je utjehu pronalazila u dojenju. A ja sam bila tako umorna, jadna, žalosna i neispavana, da sam čak mislila da ću i mlijeko izgubiti. Ali na svu sreću nisam. Imali smo još jedan problem a to je taj da je prva dva dana nisam smjela dizati već je morala ležati u kinderbetu. Sada si možete zamisliti kako je izgledalo naše hranjenje. 

Ovo isto šaljem i na gore navedeni mail.

----------


## zanamala

Kad se Patrik rodio ,zbog teskog poroda morao je ostati i na foto terapiji i na terapiji za poboljsanje krvne slike ,tj 12 dana na bolnickom lijecenju...
Moje stanje je bilo odlicno,nisu me rezali i hopsnula sam iz kreveta  isti dan...Nakon tri dana dezurni lijecnik pogledavsi moj karton,pitao je gdje stanujem i ako sam blizu bolnice nek idem doma da neka tu ne zauzimam krevet! A bebu mogu doci vidjeti u vrijeme posjeta!!!!!

Hvala Bogu pa je razumna pedijatrica na vrijeme intervenirala i rekla kako mali pomalo dolazi k sebi,majka se izdaja i ocekujemo pocetak sisanja,te mu zacepila usta...Tako i bi  :D ,prebacili su me na ginekologiju (hodnik do...) i svaka tri sata isla sam do mog bebaca podojiti ga...SRECOM!

Iris je sa 4 god. operirala treci krajnik i nije bilo ni govora o mogucnosti boravka s djetetom! Bila je smjestena u sobi 2 x2 (nagurana 4 krevetica) na odjelu uho grlo nos sa odraslim osobama   :Confused:  ..sestre su se zalile da cijelu noc place i nitko od nje ne moze spavati ...jer su ostala djecica bila full starija od nje..(i dan danas ima averziju prema bolnici i kad prolazimo mimo nje ).....

----------


## lalah

pošalji svoju priču pravobraniteljici
pliz

----------


## zrinka

a ovo sam dobila na mail, od jedne rodilje iz splitskog rodilista:

Moje najneugodnije iskustvo iz rodilišta vezano je uz činjenicu da je moja beba imala novorođenačku žuticu. Kako sam dobro upućena u razloge nastajanja žutice, nisam se ni najmanje plašila za njenu dobrobit. Svaki dan liječili su je fototerapijom, ali najstrašnije mi je bilo kad sam treći dan po porodu otpuštena kući, a moja curica zadržana je u rodilištu bez mogućnosti da je iti vidim, a kamoli dojim. Jedine upute koje sam dobila (od pedijatrice!) su bile da se izdajam i mlijeko bacam, kako bih ga sačuvala za dan kad će beba biti otpuštena kući. Dobila sam telefonski broj na koji se mogu informirati o stanju djeteta i to je bilo sve. 
Nasreću, beba je već sutradan otpuštena iz bolnice i ja sam jedva dočekala da je uzmem u naručje. Taj jedan dan bez nje, dok sam mogla samo zamišljati kako plače u svom krevetiću (a na njenoj ceduljici s imenom stoji napomena “bez majke”, isto kao da ja ne postojim), moje je zbilja najstrašnije iskustvo iz splitskog rodilišta. Budući da sam posljednjih 6 tjedana trudnoće provela u bolnici, dobro znam kakvi su uvjeti rada, ali ni pod koju cijenu ne mogu naći opravdanje za takvo okrutno i prisilno odvajanje mame i bebe, bez ikakvih medicinski opravdanih indikacija.

----------


## sarasabina

Kao i drugim majkama teško je iskustvo kad je dijete hospitalizirano. Moja je Hana zbog teške prehlade dan nakon otpuštanja iz rodilišta (u rodilištu smo ležale 7 dana zbog ranijeg rođenja) završila u dječijoj bolnici. Bilo mi je jako teško, nisam se još niti oporavila od poroda a morala sam skupiti snage da joj budem blizu. Dojila sam je od 6 ujutro do 10 navečer (prema njihovom ritmu svaka 3 sata), a za noć sam se izdajala. Bilo je grozno 5 dana sjediti na stoličici pored njenog krevetića , ali sam bila sretna što su mi to dozvolili. žao mi je što nisam mogla biti i prekonoći pored nje. Ono što mi je smetalo bilo je što su joj preko noći stavljali dudu u usta i podupirali pelenama da je ona ne može izbaciti iz usta, davali joj nekakve čajeve, a najgore mi je bilo što za vrijeme vizite nisam mogla biti pored nje niti mi je itko išta govorio što joj rade, kakvu terapiju prima, kako joj je stanje i kad ćemo kući. U jutro kad bi došla viđala bi i zgrušanu krv oko glave i hematome na glavici. Hana je bila sitna (nedonošće) i krhka i srce mi se kidalo. Noći sam provodila u suzama. Osječala sam se strašno, a bila je samo prehlađena. Ne mogu si predočiti kako je majkama djece s većim problemima, grozno. Bilo bi lijepo kad bi osoblje u dječijim bolnicama gledalo na majke kao na živa bića sa dubokim osječajima prema tim malim nezaštićeni stvorenjima (jer tako mi djeluju kad su u bolnici). Preživjeli smo i to, ali je na mene ostavila dubok utisak. Sve do godine dana  strepila sam od bilokakvih bolesti, izbjegavala kontakte sa drugim ljudima i djecom, sve samo da nam se ne ponovi ista stvar.
Dijete treba majku, to je sigurno, a i majka treba dijete.

----------


## lukinamama

Moje iskustvo se odnosi na ORL Šalata i mogu dati samo pohvale. Izrazila sam želju da budem s djetetom dok je u bolnici i stvarno nije bilo nikakvih problema.

----------


## dijanam

RODA je dobila poziv za tribinu s Ljubicom Matijević-Vrsaljko, pravobraniteljicom za djecu, koja ce se odrzati 4. svibnja pod nazivom: 

«Izvještaj i iskustva u radu pravobraniteljice za djecu u 2003. godini» 


Evo prilike da iznesete jos svojih iskustava vezano za hospitalizaciju djece. Predstavnice koje ce biti na tribini imati ce priliku ukazati na njih pravobraniteljici.

----------


## lalah

evo još jednog mejla koji smo dobili:
Preije svega da Vas pozdravim i pohvalim Vas rad i brigu za majke i djecu. Majka sam dvoje djece, podstanar i osjetila sam mnogo nevolja koje drzava nazalost zanemaruje. \". djete rođeno je xx.xx.2004 u vinogradskoj. nakon 4 dana izlazimo iz bolnice kao zdravi no nakon 5 dana djete se pocne gusiti i hitno je hospitalizirano u zaraznoj bolesti sa simptomima bronhitisa. U istoj je u to vrijeme i za vrijeme naseg 10 odnevnog boravka u bolnici hospitalizirano 5 oro djece rođene u vinogradskoj sa simptomima bronhitisa. napominjem da sam u 10 dana boravka dijete imala na prsima i osim majcinog mlijeka dijete nije primalo nikakvu drugu hranu. Nije mi jasno kako sam ja kao majka koja doji dijete morala za to platiti 3000 kuna za svoj smještaj u bolnici. Pa zar sam ja u onih 7 kvadrata morala izdvojiti 300 kuna dnevno da bi mi bilo omogućeno dojiti. Majke koje stanuju do 15 kilometara od bolnice imaju pravo jedino na naknadu za prijevoz. Pa objasnite mi molim Vas kako da majka putuje 10 puta dnevno javnim prijevozom da doji svoje dijete. Majke koje zive dalje od 15 km imaju pravo na naknadu smjestaja. Pa kakav je to pravilnik? Znaci ja i moja obitelj koji 5 godina placamo podstanarstvo, naravno neprijavljeni moramo jos i platiti smjestaj u bolnici. Kako da ja dokazem da zivim na Lxxx koje je i udaljeno otprilike tih 15 ak kilometara i dobijem povrat novaca ili barem dio za luxzusni smestaj sa svojim djetetom?? Zbog cega dojilje na rebru imaju pravo biti sa svojom djecom do djetetove dobi od jedne godine, a na zaraznoj 300 kn/dan ?


Ajmo mame, Pomozite nam da mjenjamo loše zakone. Da budete s Vašim djetetom u bolnici Vaše je Ustavno pravo. HZZO nam je odlučio to pravo naplatiti.

----------


## Vrijeska

Još  jedno iskustvo - moja sestrična - rodila je prije tri tjedna - dijete je ovih dana bilo pet dana u zaraznoj, dijete je dojeno, morali su platiti 300kn/dan za smještaj majke.
Prvo im nisu dali da majka bude s bebom, no kada su inzistirali i doslovno se svađali, bolničko osoblje je popustilo i dozvolilo boravak uz plaćanje.


Ako već postoji pravilnik da se može biti s bebom uz plaćanje, zašto žele izbjeći i takav način smještaja?!?

----------

Dragi moji!!Nazalost imam iskustvo sa hospitaliziranjem djeteta!Naime moj sin je sa mjesec dana hospitaliziran u bolnicu radi uroinfekcije!!Tada sam ga jos dojila i sva sreca bilo je jedno slobodno mjesto u "apatmanima" za majke dojilje,tako da sam mogla biti s njime!Medjutim smatram da niti jednoj majci bilo da doji ili ne nije lako ostaviti svoje dijete u bolnici!!Tako da bi se svakoj majci trebao omoguciti cjelodnevni boravak u bolnici sa djetetom,i ako ona zeli da joj se dopusti da i ostane tijekom noci kraj djeteta ako ona to zeli.Ne mislim da se svakoj majci mora osigurati smjestaj ali barem da moze biti uz svoje dijete budna i da je uz njega u svakom trenutku jer je dovoljna i sama pomisao da ti je dijete u bolnici a jos kad ga moras ostaviti samog to je jos jedan mozda i veci sok od hospitalizacije!!
Ja sam inace zdravstveni djelatnik i moram priznati da sam primjetila velike nedostatke u radu koje ne odredjuje neimastina bolnice nego nemar med.sestara koje rade na odjelu pedijatrije!!!Na to sam uzasno ljuta,jer su toliko ne obzirne i ne komunikativne!!Ja razumijem da imaju dosta posla ali ne mogu bit arogantne kad ih zabrinuta majka pita za nalaze svoga djeteta!!Mislim da bi na takvim odjelima trebale radit iskljucivo med.sestre koje vole rad sa djecom i kojima obavljanje njihovog posla nije tlaka kao prisilni rad jer nitko od nas ne bi volio da mu je dijete u bolnici!!

----------


## kate

Moja beba je sa 10dana zavrsila na Rebru zbog jake prehlade tj.bakterija u nosicu, jos malo zutice.

Mogu reci same pohvale za sve,a posebno za sestre koje su divne,mlade,okretne,stvarno brinu o djeci.
Bila sam sa bebom cijeli dan a doma bi isla na spavanje.

----------


## Cvrčak

Moje iskustvo je zapravo bilo ok. Lovro je imao 6 mj. ja sam naravno jos uvijek iskljucivo doila ali u Klaicevoj vise nije bilo slobodnih apartmana pa sam trazila da nas prebace na Salatu. Kako je oko Bozica imali su slobodne apartmane pa su nas smjestili. <Ono sto ipak mene vise muci je cinjenica da se smjestaj dodatno placa bez obzira na stanje djeteta i cinjenicu da je iskljucivo na prsima te ono sto me posebno ljuti je da majke koje rade kad je dijete u bolnici ne dobijaju bolovanje!!!!! Kad Lovro bude isao na operacijski zahvat morat cu traziti bolovanje na sebe!!! Ispada da nema zena koje rade i doje tj. da bi za takve bolnica zapravo bila rijesenje da negdje ostave dijete, a ne razlog da uz svoje dijete budu dan i noc!!!!!  :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:

----------


## Mima

Moje iskustvo je  bilo loše jer nismo mogli dobiti apartman, naime nije bilo slobodnih, Lea je bila tjedan dana u bolnici na Srebrnjaku. Tamo se sa djecom može biti čitav dan, i svi su jako susretljivi, ali što to vrijedi ako sa djetetom ne možeš biti čitavo vrijeme. Zapravo mi se uopće ne sviđa ta koncepcija otvorene bolnice jer u sobe ulazi zaista hrpa ljudi, neki niti kapute ne skinu, ne operu ruke itd. Na temelju svega što sam vidjela postala sam veliki protivnik apartmana u bolnici, jer mislim da svatko treba imati mogućnost ostati s djetetom, a ne samo onaj tko ima sreće i ulovi slobodan apartman.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ja sam 6 i 7 studenog ove godine bila na dojenačkom odjelu u Varaždinu.
Svoje dijete sam uspjela donekle zaštiti od trauma, pod cijenu nekoliko konflikata, ali ono što sam vidjela da proživljavaju druga djeca koja nisu imala roditelje uz sebe ostavilo je traumu na meni. Sestre kažu da je normalno da djeca plaču. Možda, ali ne 2 do 3 sata, a da nitko ne reagira. Ili da dijete staro između 4 i 6 mj., plače 1,5 sat od gladi, jer se čeka da se pripreme dude, a čuo se je miris kave koju su pile sestre, pa se onda djeca kupaju prije, i tek na kraju dobiju flašicu. Tada su toliko iscrpljena od te procedure da spavaju kao klade kada liječnici oko 9 sati idu u vizitu. Strašno. Pa dijete koje je nekoliko sati zapomagalo taaata, taaatice i na kraju teeeta, a nitko ne dolazi.
Većina sestara, osim jedne, su prema meni bile jako ljubazne i pristojne, davale su mi sve informacije koje sam tražila, pokazivale kako da sama odrađujem većinu poslova oko djeteta, ali ne razumijem ovu neosjetljivost prema djeci.

Da li se je što dogodilo po ovom pitanju promjene zakona?

----------


## Bubica

ne znam točno na koje promjene misliš, Zakon se nije mijenjao. U svibnju se mijenjao Pravilnik koji je podzakonski akt i kojim je dozvoljeno roditelju dnevni boravak uz dijete staro do pet godina. U praksi :/ , izbjegavaju provoditi pravilnik na sve moguće načine. 

Zato imamo namjeru tražiti da ovo pravo, prošireno (do 5. godine 24 sata, do 15. dnevna bolnica) te pravo na bolovanje bude definirano direktno Zakonom o zdravstvenom osiguranju.

----------


## TinnaZ

Bubica, daj plizzzz link. 
Puno nam to bude pomoglo. U Varaždinu na pedijatriji piše - samo mame djece do 6 mjeseci i to ako su mame dojilje, a ako nisu onda opet mame djece do 6 mjeseci uz plaćanje 100kn po danu.

----------


## ms. ivy

jesam dobro skužila, mame dojilje ne plaćaju a ne-dojilje plaćaju pravo da budu uz svoje dijete?!?! :smajlić riga vatru:

----------


## TinnaZ

Da. 
Međutim, vidjela sam da se baš ne drže tih pravila. Naime, u apartmanu zajedno sa svijim djetetom od 8 mjeseci je bila i mama dojilja, uz plaćanje 100kn. A ja kao mama dojilja nisam mogla biti uz svoje dijete od 3 mjeseca, nego u sobi na kraju hodnika koja je udaljena oko 20m i još odvojena prethodnikom u kojem bi trebala biti sestra.

----------


## ms. ivy

fuj.

----------


## Poslid

U Čakovcu na pedijatriji postoje 3 apartmana. Međutim, dozvoljavaju ostajanje 1 roditelja uz dijete i u običnim sobama ako su prazne. No taj "luksuz" se plaća 210 kn po danu. Izuzetak su mame dojilje do 6 mj. starosti djeteta koje stanuju 25 kn od bolnice (što je u Međimurju vrlo rijetko - mislim da u tu kategoriju spada možda 1 % stanovika) 
Dozvoljavaju ostanak roditelja uz djecu cijeli dan (prema novom zakonu, jedan roditelj ima pravo i na obrok na teret HZZO-a) osim po noći. To se ništa ne plaća, ali koliko sam ja vidjela, izuzetno malo roditelj koristi tu mogujćnos. Treba napomenuti da je naša bolnica specifična, jer su najmanje 50% hospitalizirane djece Romi, a o njihovim roditeljima ovom prilikom neću komentirati.

Ja nikad nisam svoju djecu ostavljala same. Uvijek smo bili ili ja ili tata ili baka uz njih. Uvijek sam plaćala i potrošila na to malo bogatstvo, ali ne bih nikada postupila drugačije. Odjel se dijeli na 2 dijela (za stariju i za mlađu djecu) i na svakom dijelu su po 2 sestre na 15 kreveta. Žalosno malo i fizički skoro nemoguće.

A kad čujete tu bolesnu dječicu kako plaču, srce vam se slama.

Još jedna velika zamjerka je ta da ne upozoravaju roditelje na njihova prava i ne dozvoljavaju da roditelj prati dijete na preglede, vađenje krvi ili uvođenje infuzije. Osim toga, uvijek kod hospitalizacije uzmu djete dok roditelj popunjava formulare i tuširaju ga i presvlače u svoje piđame i pelene. Taj potpuno nepotreban postupak je za svako dijete ogroman šok.

----------


## Bubica

Pravilnik o pravima iz osnovnog zdravstvenog osiguranja (nešto je duži naziv) nalazi se na stranicama HZZO-a, nešto sada ne želi otvoriti te stranice. 

U svakom slučaju u čl. 46 je definirano da do djetetovih šest mjeseci starosti, ako dijete doji majka ima pravo na 24 satni smještaj (bez obzira na mjesto stanovanja i udaljenost od bolnice) a do djetetovih pet godina ima jedan roditelj pravo na besplatni dnevni boravak i obrok na teret HZZO-a. 

Važno j epri tom da se borite i da budete uz dijete pri svakoj intervenciji koja to dozvoljava a to su sigurno vađenje krvi, uvođenje infuzije i sl. Važno je preuzeti što više brge oko djeteta (hranjenje, kupanje, odvođenje na WC). 

Iz mog osobnog iskustva: ja sam djete, kada mu je bilo malo bolje oblačila čak u trenerkicu, donijeli smo brdo igračaka, zalijepili poster na zid, nisam dala da ga kupaju (radilo se o nekoj groznoj kadici i kupali bi ih direktno pod mlazom vode iz pipe čega se Borna jako bojao) nego sam ga redovito prebrisavala. Prisustvovala sam svim pretragama osim dvije lumbalne punkcije. Radi se o Rebru, dijete je tada imalo dvije i pol godine. Tražilo je to svakodnevnu borbu i pregovaranje ali isplatilo se  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

> Iz mog osobnog iskustva: ja sam djete, kada mu je bilo malo bolje oblačila čak u trenerkicu, donijeli smo brdo igračaka, zalijepili poster na zid, nisam dala da ga kupaju (radilo se o nekoj groznoj kadici i kupali bi ih direktno pod mlazom vode iz pipe čega se Borna jako bojao) nego sam ga redovito prebrisavala. Prisustvovala sam svim pretragama osim dvije lumbalne punkcije. Radi se o Rebru, dijete je tada imalo dvije i pol godine. Tražilo je to svakodnevnu borbu i pregovaranje ali isplatilo se


Mi smo imali apartman (sobu), ali smo se doslovno uselili unutra. Donijeli smo TV, DVD + najmanje 20 crtića, punu torbu igračaka i slikovnica, papire, bojice, kolaž i škare. Krevet i kinderbet razmjestili po našem ukusu. Oko Svena sam brinula isključivo ja, kupanje, presvlačenje, skupljanje 24-satnog urina i sve drugo osim medicinskih intervencija. Samo tada i kad je bila vizita su nam i ulazili u sobu. Na sve pretrage sam išla s njim.

----------


## Bubica

Mi nismo imali apartman, ja sam se uselila u mali boks (tko je bio na Rebru zna kako to izgleda)  :Smile:  

Sestre su samo kolutale očima i prigovarale neredu, a jabi ih uvijek pitala - je li to u ovom trenutku stvarno najvažnije?
Onda su se opravdavale strogim liječnicima na vizitama :/ 

najslađe mi je bio klinac od nekih sedam godina koji je došao na neku pretragu jetre, trebao je prespavati samo jednu noć. Roditelji su bili s njim cijeli dan, ja sam bila u boksu i cijelu noć, ujutro smo se zabavljali, čitali knjige i kada su došli starci po njega čuješ pitanje: "Tata, mogu li ja još malo ostati?"  :Love:

----------


## Brunda

> Sestre su samo kolutale očima i prigovarale neredu, a jabi ih uvijek pitala - je li to u ovom trenutku stvarno najvažnije?
> *Onda su se opravdavale strogim liječnicima na vizitama* :/


To su mi najbolje provale. A liječnici u viziti jedva da stignu pogledati pacijenta koliko brzo uđu i izađu, a kamoli kako soba izgleda.

----------


## Vrijeska

> Važno je preuzeti što više brge oko djeteta (hranjenje, kupanje, odvođenje na WC).


ni dalje ne shvaćam zašto se onda svi po bolnicama bune - jer kada si s djetetom sve radiš oko njega - sestre samo dođu, donesu npr. ručak, ne trebaju ništa nadgledati pa gotovo ni raditi osim npr. promijeniti bocu s lijekom

mama, izmjerite temperaturu; mama, je li pila; mama, je li jela; mama, je li piškila; kašlje li; držite joj ruku, držite joj nogu, napravite ovo, napravite ono... i još za to plaćaš 200-300kn - u biti bi oni nama trebali platiti   :Razz:  - sada malo pretjerujem, ali dugo će još trebati da se shvati da im nismo na smetnju nego samo na pomoć - iako ja i dalje vjerujem da većina roditelja ne postupa kao što smo mi koje ovdje iznosimo mišljenje na ovom forumu. Op. zašto zabranjuju očevima prisustvo naporodu? Zato jer im često dođu primitivci koji napadaju liječnike da što im to rade od žene!?! (čak imam vrlo blizak primjer - i to kao obrazovani ljudi, ali potpuno nepripremljeni za taj događaj ...)

----------


## Brunda

> dugo će još trebati da se shvati da im nismo na smetnju nego samo na pomoć - iako ja i dalje vjerujem da većina roditelja ne postupa kao što smo mi koje ovdje iznosimo mišljenje na ovom forumu.


Pitanje je i koliko bi takvih roditelja bilo cijelo vrijeme sa djetetom i da im dozvole. Neki ne dolaze niti u posjete koje traju po 2 sata dnevno.

----------


## TinnaZ

> Mi smo imali apartman (sobu), ali smo se doslovno uselili unutra. Donijeli smo TV, DVD + najmanje 20 crtića, punu torbu igračaka i slikovnica, papire, bojice, kolaž i škare. Krevet i kinderbet razmjestili po našem ukusu. Oko Svena sam brinula isključivo ja, kupanje, presvlačenje, skupljanje 24-satnog urina i sve drugo osim medicinskih intervencija. Samo tada i kad je bila vizita su nam i ulazili u sobu. Na sve pretrage sam išla s njim.


Brunda, bravo. Jesi li imala prigovora zbog toga?
A što se tiče toga da uz prisustvo roditelja manji broj sestara može nadgledati i ordinirati oko više djece - to je i meni palo na pamet. Znači argumet da koliko roditelji pojedu i zamažu posteljine, barem duplo više novaca Bolica uštedi na manjem broju sestara.

----------


## Minnie

> ni dalje ne shvaćam zašto se onda svi po bolnicama bune - jer kada si s djetetom sve radiš oko njega - sestre samo dođu, donesu npr. ručak, ne trebaju ništa nadgledati pa gotovo ni raditi osim npr. promijeniti bocu s lijekom


Nama su dozvolili biti cijeli dan u bolnici u Markom (dva put je bio u bolnici), i ne samo meni, nego svakom roditelju, i kad je jedna mama pitala sestru je li problem to što smo po cijeli dan tamo, sestra sva sretna rekla da je njima super što su roditelji tu, ne moraju stalno zavirivati u sobu, hraniti ih ili voditi na WC. Znaju da će roditelji zvati sestre ako je potrebno, i one su bile mirne.

Ovo je bio tretman na kirurškom odjelu (jednom opće kirurgija, jednom ORL), dok istovremeno na dječjem odjelu nije bilo dopušten ovakav boravak. Paradoksalno, odjeli za odrasle bili su više child frendly od dječjih odjela. 
Kužim da je na dječjem odjelu daleko veći broj djece i da bi to značilo prisustvo prilično velikog broja roditelja, ali zar to osoblje ne može iz primjera na odjelu udaljenom 15 metara primjetiti da su djeca mirnija, nema plakanja, sestre gotovo ni ne primjećuju male pacijente?

Napominjem da je u jednom sobi bilo 4 kreveta i jedan krevetić i jedan stol uz zid, stolica nije bilo. Jedva se prolazilo uopće kroz sobu, ali nikom nije bilo tijesno i nitko se nije žalio, svatko smo se stisnuli kraj kreveta svog djeteta i bili im zahvalni na tome.

Stvarno nisu potrebna ni dodatna sredstva ni dodatni namještaj u sobi, samo treba malo razumijevanja i dobre volje. 
Tih pet djece u sobi suzu nisu pustili.  :Love:

----------


## Bubica

> Pitanje je i koliko bi takvih roditelja bilo cijelo vrijeme sa djetetom i da im dozvole. Neki ne dolaze niti u posjete koje traju po 2 sata dnevno.


Ali ja za ovo stvarno ne bi krivila roditelje, (vjerujem da će većina napraviti ono što je najbolje za njihovo dijete) nego njihovo neznanje i medicinsko osoblje koje i samo ne vjeruje da je djetetu bolje uz roditelja. Da netko roditelju objasni koliko je važno da je uz dijete, koliko će to smanjiti moguće traume roditelji bi to prihvatili. Ovako svi im šalju poruke da je bolje da ih dijetete ne vidi, da se od njega ne opraštaju, "ne plače dok vas nije bilo" itd. KOnačno, to nas "uče" još u jaslicama, kamo neće u bolnici.

----------


## TinnaZ

Da, nećete vjerovati koliko malo roditelja ima hrabrosti suprotstaviti svoje mišljenje i reći "ne, neću dojiti dijete svaka 3 sata zato što se to tako radi u bolnici. Mi dojimo svaka 2 sata, i tako će i ostati, osim ako me ne uvjerite u prijeku potrebu promjene ritma. Moje dijete nikada ne plače, i neće ni sada pogotovo ne zbog vaših pravila dojenja na 3 sata. Moje dijete dobro napreduje, ima 8kg i 3mj., - još bih i razmislila da ima 4kg i 3mj.".
Zaboravila sam tada reći - jeste li vi čuli za "dijenje na zahtjev"?

----------


## dijanam

Ovo ljeto sam sa meni bliskim Svedjanima bila na hitnoj, pa na djecjem odjelu na kojem je dijete i zadrzano.

Kada su me sestre zamolile da tati Svedu objasnim da mora izaci na hodnik dok njegovom djetetu vade krv, doslo mi se smijati i plakati.
Rekla sam im doslovce: "Ajte mu probajte vi to objasniti jer ja sam sigurna da necu moci. Tako nesto je kod njih nezamislivo." 

Bio mi je zanimljiv taj sudar mentaliteta i puno smo razgovarali o tome. To su sistemi koji su njima apsolutno neshvatljivi. Tada mi je rodica rekla: kada bi se kod nas dogodilo da neki roditelj ne zeli ostati citavo vrijeme uz dijete u bolnici (a cijeli sustav mu to omogucava) mislilo bi se da s tim ljudima nesto nije u redu i s njima bi se pozabavile neke institucije drustva.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ovaj tvoj post ću si sada isprintati i spremiti uz zdravstvenu knjižicu od djece. 
Ovo naše društvo definitivno teba jako puno promjena, i zato je nama roditeljima - udruga Roda kao propusnica ka humanijem društvu za našu djecu i za nas roditelje.

----------


## MajaMajica

> Pitanje je i koliko bi takvih roditelja bilo cijelo vrijeme sa djetetom i da im dozvole. Neki ne dolaze niti u posjete koje traju po 2 sata dnevno.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ali ja za ovo stvarno ne bi krivila roditelje, (vjerujem da će većina napraviti ono što je najbolje za njihovo dijete) nego njihovo neznanje i medicinsko osoblje koje i samo ne vjeruje da je djetetu bolje uz roditelja. Da netko roditelju objasni koliko je važno da je uz dijete, koliko će to smanjiti moguće traume roditelji bi to prihvatili. Ovako svi im šalju poruke da je bolje da ih dijetete ne vidi, da se od njega ne opraštaju, "ne plače dok vas nije bilo" itd. KOnačno, to nas "uče" još u jaslicama, kamo neće u bolnici.


bubice super si to napisala..ni ja ne mogu zamisliti da postoji (toliko) roditelja koji ne žele biti uz svoje dijete..više je to neznanje, pasivnost i nemoć, a da ne govorim o tome-ne plače, ne opraštajte se, pobjegnite i sl.!

----------


## Mima

Hm, a otkuda to da roditelji ne žele biti uz djecu  :? Kad je Lea bila u bolnici na Srebrnjaku svoj djeci su dolazili roditelji i ostajali po čitave dane, mnogima i oba roditelja. No ne zaboravite da ima roditelja koji jednostavno ne mogu biti uz dijete čitav dan, sa nama je u sobi bio mali dečkić koji ima još dva brata, jedan je bio jako bolestan, i žive izvan Zagreba, a tata mu je vozač kamiona i nema ga skoro nikad kod kuće. Njegova mama nije mogla  biti cijele dane kod njega nego je dolazila kad god je mogla tj. kad bi uspjela pronaći nekoga da joj čuva ostalo dvoje djece.

----------


## klia

Stara mi je čitav život radila na pedijatriji i uvijek je govorila da voli kad su "pametni" (u smislu: educirani, trezveni, bez panike) roditelji čitav dan uz dijete, ali da nažalost, puno ima onih koji stvarno osoblju stvaraju probleme (npr. u nedostatku apartmana neki bi roditelji bez pitanja lijegali noću na slobodne krevete u bolničkoj sobi, dođe do prijema novog djeteta, a krevet u komi! Ili: djetetu se vadi krv ili postavlja infuzija, a majka počne plakati, dijete postaje nemirno, sestra ne uspijeva naći venu pa ga bode iznova...i tako u nesretni krug nerazumijevanja....). 
A educirani roditelji bi čak pomagali osoblju: mjerili bi temperaturu djetetu, pomagali dati lijek, odvodili ih na wc (da i ne spominjem neke pretrage za koje je apsolutno potrebna pomoć roditelja, npr. ako dijete mora cijelu noć ostati budno radi jutarnje pretrage mozga, to nema šanse da može izvesti sestra kojoj je cijeli odjel na brizi).....I pri tom noću spavali na stolcu, ako treba, ili se izmjenjivali tata i mama u stalnom dežuranju pokraj djeteta.
 Nažalost, praksa vezivanja djece (do koje nije moralo doći da su uz djecu bili roditelji) kroz čitavu se njezinu praksu odobravala od strane liječnika i možda je i sama tek nedavno skužila da se faktički radilo o - zlostavljanju djece.
I također, istina je da ima roditelja koji samoinicijativno ne bi dolazili posjećivati djecu (dakle ne zato jer ih je netko uvjerio da je djetetu bolje da ne dolaze), ali iz kojeg razloga, to je samo njima poznato.

----------


## Silvio

Ponajprije lijepi pozdrav svima!

Dosta smo se raspitivali i o načinima poroda, od poroda u vodi, pa sve do prava majke da odlučuje o tome kako želi roditi i što joj se omogućuje, izbor rodilišta prema iskustvima drugih prijateljica i poznanica, ali opet, izgleda da su sve te informacije koje smo prikupili, zaista vrlo individualne, jer na osnovi svega što smo čuli, zaključili smo da (odnosno žena je željela) rodi u Vinogradskoj bolnici.

Eto kako je počelo i što se sve događalo! 
Ženu su uhvatili trudovi utorak na srijedu (27/28.06 06) i sve je krenulo dosta brzo i neočekivano, obzirom da joj je termin bio 12.07, što znači cca 2 tjedna ranije. Obzirom da nemamo auto, nazvali smo hitnu.

Evo prve idiotarije (oprostite na izrazu i gorčini u mom glasu), na centrali mi je gospođa odgovorila da mi je pametnije probuditi susjede da nas odvezu ili pozvati taxi, jer da oni neće stići tako brzo! Iz osobnog iskustva kada je meni zatajio bubreg i čekao sam ih više od sat vremena, pa sam stoga odlučio pozvati taxi.

Dakle, što je sa svima onima koji nemaju susjede, nemaju dovoljno novaca, a ni svoj automobil ? Da čekaju da im se netko smiluje ili da se porode kući ?

Nakon što smo stigli, oko 3.30, taxist nas je ostavio ispred ulaza i obzirom da je slučaj kakav je, oprao nas je bez obraza za 100 kn, bez obzira što je taximetar pokazivao 78 kn !!!! Da ne povjeruješ !!!!!!!! Ali nisam imao niti vremena niti živaca gubiti na njega i njegovu bezobraznost, pa sam prešao preko toga.

Kada smo pozvonili, došla je sestra i rekla da smo na krivom ulazu i da moramo otići na prvi ulaz! Pazite ! Radi se o istoj zgradi koja ima dva ulaza, a i jedan i drugi ulaz su povezani po svim katovima! Pa zar je toliko bitno da li ulazimo na ova vrata s ove strane ili na druga vrata s druge strane ?!! Pa za boga miloga! Rekao sam joj, zar moramo sada ovako hodati skroz do prvog ulaza sa trudovima koji su u intervalima svake 3 do 4 minute ???!!! Da bi ipak na moj izraz i lica i nastupa odustala od svog prvobitnog nauma i primila ju na "ova" vrata, a mene ipak poslala da sačekam na vratima prvog ulaza. Za mene najmanji problem, ma sačekati ću i na porti ako treba.

Nakon cca 20 min, izašla je sestra i rekla da odmah ide priprema za porod obzirom da je na pregledu utvrđeno da je otvorena 8 cm, te da će me pozvati kada ju pripreme. Rekao sam sam sebi, uf, napokon valjda sve kak treba.

Nakon što sam ušao, obukli me u kutu i stavili "papuče" na noge radi sterilnih uvjeta, ali me nitko nije pitao da li sam oprao ruke ili bilo što slično, što mi je totalni nonsens, ako i ono što ću kasnije navesti za odjel neonatologije.

Čim su me pustili kod žene u, njima popularni naziv "box" (dobro da nismo živine), razgovarali smo i rekla mi je što želi i kako na porodu (pričali smo o tome već ranije) te da je sve to rekla babici. Ok, onda znači sve 5.

Međutim, nije sve to baš tako prošlo i bilo. U "boxu" br.1, nalazila se još jedna gospođa koja je imala trudove, pa su babica i sestra dolazile svakih cca 10-15 min kod nje i kod nas, a sve to je izgledalo kao jedan veliki cirkus! Pazite riječi jedne medicinske djelatnice:"Ajde, ajde, idemo da vidimo koja će prije. Sad se takmičite sa boxom 1, pa da vidimo koja će pobjediti (kroz snjeh)." Pa možete vi to sebi zamisliti da žena leži u ludilu bolova koji je grče od trudova, dok s druge strane od osoblja koje bi vam trebalo biti na usluzi i pomoći, slušate takav idiotizam i nonšalanciju?!

Nakon cca sat vremena, došle su zajedno sa doktorom i počele namještati "stalak" za noge, da bi joj krivo namjestili prvo stalak, a zatim bezosjećajno zgrabili noge, rastegnuli ju da joj noge postave na stalak, da bi tek onda skužili da to ne ide jer da su krivo okrenuli stalke, te onda krenuli namještati ponovno ne spuštajući njene noge dolje, dok nije desnom nogom tresnula po željeznom rubu kreveta !!! Da izludiš od nemara i gluposti koje izvađaju u svojoj rutinskoj šabloni odrađivanja "boxa" br. 4 (u kojem smo bili). Tek nakon što se udarila, pitali su je da li je dobro i da li joj je taj položaj udoban. Ma odmah sam rekao, a kak bi vama bilo da vam netko sa svake strane nateže noge i tak vas raskreči? Ušutili su i skinuli stalke, jer je onda i žena promrmljala da joj to nikako ne paše. Otišli su, zapravo odustali, jer su rekli kao ipak neće ići tako brzo, pa neka legne na bok da se beba spusti. Dobro, ležala je tako još nekih cca 30 min, dok sam ja pratio trudove i rad srca djeteta na monitoru, a povremeno "krao" vodu iz obližnje pipe kako bi ju povremeno osvježio i kako bi navlažila grlo i usnice. Kad kažem "krao", to doslovno i mislim, jer me u jednom navratu vidjela sestra i krenula buku na mene da se to nikako ne smije !!! A ja njoj, pa čekajte malo, pa samo da je malo osvježim i namočim usta, a ona meni, ne može! Ma mislim si, sam ti ..., a ja ću svoje. Nego, kako je prošlo, tih pola sata, eto ti njih. Porodile ženu u prvom "boxu", a ubrzo sam shvatio i kako. Krenule one ofanzivno, ajde okrenite se na leđa i idemo to rješiti (sreća da je vodenjak sam puknuo, jer je već nosila onu igledinu da će ga ona probušiti). Pazite te rječi:"Ajde, idemo to rješiti." Pa da ne povjeruješ ušima ?!!! Kao prvo, žena nije željela niti rezanje, niti drip, ali sve se to dogodilo, maltene u sekundi. Donjela ona druga glukozu, fulala joj venu i raskrvarila ruku, pa onda opet i uz popratni gnjev da se ne miče, a ja graknuo, pa dobro možete vi sačekati da prođe trud, pa joj onda stavite braunilu ili kak se već to zove!! Malo su se skulirale, ali onda je opet krenulo, idemo idemo, ajde tiskaj tiskaj, vriska dreka, djetetova glavica je bila na pola, kad je ova kreštavica drmnula drip u venu, a druga zgrabila škare i flus unutra između glavice i međice i kao da bjesno reže malo tvrđi najlon. Oči su mi se rastvorile od nevjerojatnog događaja i neljudskog postupka!!! Moram reći da su odmah na početku rekli da je sve u redu i da porod teče sasvim normalno, nije bilo nikakvih komplikacija niti ništa, jedino što su se one željeli rješiti oba poroda kako bi imale valjda više odmora i vremena za sebe.

Uglavnom beba je izašla i krenule one da će joj porezati pupkovinu, a napomenuli smo da ja to želim napraviti i to onda kada pupkovina prestane pulsirati. Ajde okrenule su očima i rekle dobro. Ali samo kaj nisu nogama tupkale po podu od nervoze i požurivanja. Porezao sam pupkovinu i krene ona, da idu na pranje, a ja bebu držim za rukicu i reko, e ne može još. Trebali ste im vidjeti poglede (o mom rafalnom da ni ne govorim). Rekao sam, a mama????? Da bi joj onda ipak stavile bebu blizu prsa i tamo čistile dišne puteve. Nakon pranja i vaganja, donijele su je nazad i ostavile minutu-dvije i idemo. Rekao, pa zar već ??!! Pa zar beba ne može još malo ostati sa mamom ??? Da ne može jer da ima 2470. Zamislite, 30 grama manje nego što bi trebala imati i zato ju trebaju odmah odnjeti, a sve sa bebom u redu, pa da ne povjeruješ, a da ne povjeruješ ni to da je žena u 8 sati, digla bez velikih poteškoća, otišla na 4.kat vidjeti svoje djete, a da su je lagano otpilile, NE MOŽE, dođite u 12 ili u vrijeme posjeta !!!! Pa izludio sam doslovno. Pa gdje je tu bilo kakva etika??!!! Jel se netko pita koji je to emocionalni šok za majku, pa dobro da se nije srušila od tuge i plača, tek kad se malo smirila, nazvala me i rekla što se dogodilo, pa krajnji bezobrazluk !! Pa zar oni imaju pravo određivati kojoj majci treba mir od poroda, a kojoj ne ??? Pa valjda su to prva pitanja koja bi trebali postaviti majkama: Da li želite dojiti ili da ih mi hranimo, da li da vam nosimo bebu ili ne, itd... Došao sam odmah tamo i otišli smo gore zajedno, pa da vidim kako će joj reći "ne može"! Naravno da nam nisu ništa rekli, jer sam ja odmah krenuo sa svojim, a sestra se zblesirala i rekla da se obučem, pa da onda možemo ući, jer da je beba za sada u inkubatoru, za svaku sigurnost. Došli smo u tu sobicu na odjelu za neonatologiju, kad ono, nisu samo inkubatori, već i bebe u krevetićima koje su izašle iz njih. Tu djecu ne smije doći vidjeti otac, nego samo majka, iz samo njima poznatih razloga, a to kažem zato što sam ja bio među njima i smio ući dok je moje djete u inkubatoru, kao i drugi čija su djeca bila u inkubatoru, ali nisam smio ući kad je iz njega izašla, a u istoj sobi je ?????!!!!!! Znači drugi smiju svoje bacile širiti u prostoriji, čija su djeca u inkubatoru, a oni čija su djeca izašla iz njega i leže pored inkubatora, njihovi očevi nemaju pristupa, već mogu samo gledati bebu kada vam je donesu na vrata stakla ????!!!!!!! Pa o kojoj i kakvoj prevenciji se tu radi ???????? Prije bi rekao olakšavajuće za djelatnike odjela, ali sa medicinskog stajališta, blage veze nema !!!!!!!!!!

Drugi dan nazvao sam za informacije o djetetu, kako je izašla iz inkubatora, na što sam dobio odgovor, da mi je vrijeme posjeta od 16-17 sati, a sve ostalo oni kAŽU MAMI ??!!!! Pa dobro što sam ja, ..... !!!!!!!!
Nevjerojatno, ali istinito!!! Naravno, u vrijeme posjeta doktorice nije bilo, a nitko niti ženi nije ništa rekao!!! Kao da se radi o ne znam čemu, a ne o živom biću.

Drgi dan je žena pitala što je i kako je, a doktorica joj je rekla da je sve u redu i da je djete zdravo, a da je u inkubatoru bila samo taj dan preventivno. Ali već idućeg dana, kada ju je pitala za bebu, obzirom da su je željeli otpustiti, pa predpostavljajući da onda ide i beba, dobila je odgovor, ne beba ne ide još jer joj se malo povisio bilirubin, ali zato vi idete. Pa da ne povjeruješ !!!!! Pitao sam ženu, pa dobro što je još rekla? Eto što je još rekla, NIŠTA !!! Kao, što se to nas tiče, jer to je njihov posao da oni znaju što je, a ne naš. Jednostavno sam poludio, došao gore i uhvatio doktoricu i nisam baš zadnji idiot koji nema blage veze sa medicinom i krenuo, o čemu se radi ? Ona opet i meni, nije ništa, malo je povećan bilirubin. Pa dobro, rekao sam, koliko je to malo, a ona meni u filozofiju, ma nije to ništa, to je normalno, ma rekao sam, ma znam ja da je to u velikoj većini slučajeva normalno i odmah joj istresao sve razloge zbog kojeg se koncentracija bilirubina poveća kod novorođenčadi, na što je ona počela zamuckivati i spuštati glavu, jer se i mene željela na brzaka rješiti. Pa pitao sam opet, pa dobro KOLIKO JE TO "MALO"? Kad ona meni promuknuto veli 180. Ponovio sam, 180??!!! Pa zar vi mislite da je to baš MALO ?!!! Pa o kojem se bilirubinu radi, da li ste ustanovili razlog i koji je, te sam istresao i ste strane sve mogućnosti, da bi onda ona meni tek na kraju odgovorila da je riječ o fiziološkoj žutici, koju sam prvu i spomenuo iz čitavog niza, ali da dalje od toga ne zna, te da je rano za ostale pretrage. Na to sam ju upitao, a što i kada misle nešto poduzeti u vidu terapije (fototerapija ako se radi samo o fiziološkoj žutici a vrijednosti porastu, itd, da ne prestrašim nekoga za transfuzijom krvi i sl.), a ona meni odgovori, tek kada vrijednosti budu iznad 300. Ibacio sam oči iz nevjerice i krenuo, ma oprostite molim vas, vi ćete čekati da vrijednosti skoče na 300 da bi onda tek krenuli sa fototerapijom??? Kao prvo i osnovno, ako to potaje više od tjedan dana, a da vrijednost bilirubina ostane i takva kakva je, dužni ste poduzeti sve moguće preventivne mjere, a što se tiče fototeraopije, nećete čekati da poraste na 300, već se ona radi na 200-250 ovisno o stanju, težini i ostalim čimbenicima vezanih uz djete, jer neka se nešto dogodi djetetu, netko će biti pozvan na odgovornost, a meni osobno kao jednom roditelju, nije do nikakvog smjeha i nezabrinutosti (obzirom da se ona malkice smješkala i govorila da nema mjesta zabrinutosti, a nikakve podatke nije sama dala, već je sve trebalo izvlačiti iz nje), te da bi molio kada će biti slijedeća pretraga bilirubina i kada možemo dobiti informaciju o tome ? E onda je tek bila frka, panika...pa znate, djete je zdravo, nema smisla premještati je drugdje ili bilo što drugo pokretati, mi ćemo napraviti sve potrebne pretrage i isključiti svaku moguću mogućnost (a nije znala niti koja krvna grupa je mala, a kamoli RH).

Nego, dovoljno sam se napisao o svemu pomalo, a i preskočio dio toga da ipak budem manje naporan svima onima koji budu ovo čitali.

Pitanja koja mi se vrte po glavi: 
-Kako se može osjećati jedna prvorotkinja koja tako jako želi to djete koje je nosila u strahu i silnoj brizi 9 mjeseci, kojoj se čak ni u tramvaju nisu u većini slučajeva željeli dići kako bi sjela, gledali je poprijeko kada bi u trenucima nemoći išla na neki šalter "preko" reda, a još na kraju svega, kažu vam da ne možete dobiti djete, a još manje vidjeti ga?????

-Koja je uloga, svha, položaj i prava oca, ako se prema njemu odnose kao najnebitnijem faktoru u djetetovom životu od njegovih prih dana života. Kakve emocionalne stresove i frustracije proživljava u čitavoj ovoj diskriminirajućoj okolini i sustavu vrijednosti, te kako se to može reflektirati na njega i njegove daljnje stavove prema roditeljstvu, a i prema samom djetetu, ako je od samog početka isključen, maltene iz svega ? Koje je to njeno "veliko" majčinsko pravo?

-Kako se osjeća to malo djetešce koje treba svu potrebnu pažnju njegu i skrb, ljubav, razumjevanje, osjećaj sigurnosti i da ne nabrajam dalje, jer svi dobro znate o čemu govorim i koja su njegova prava na kraju krajeva, jer jedino pravo koje na njega polažu su doktori koji i ako nemarno postupaju, u 99% slučajeva, sami sebe pokriju i ne odgovaraju?

-Promidžba porasta nataliteta? U ovakvim i sličnim situacijama, ma nema govora o drugom djetetu dok se neke stvari kod nas ne promjene!!!

-Sve razvijenije zemlje imaju mogućnost sačuvanja stanica iz pupkovine, radi daljnje prevencije samog djeteta, a kod nas kada postavite takvo pitanje, znate li kakav pogled vam se uzvrati, maltene nisi normalan!

-Uvjeti rodilja koje žele određene položaje, da bi se one osjećale sigurnije i da bi njima taj porod bio što manje stresan i bolan, te što ugodniji i jednostavniji ? Što s time? I dalje će se rađati konvencionalno kako doktorima lakše paše, jer u tom položaju lezi, rasčerečimo joj noge, samo oni imaju lakši posao, rodilje....hmmm, ne znam baš kome bi bilo tako ugodno ležati i da nije za porod !!!

-Odnos liječnik-pacijent ? Pa o kojem i kakvom odnosu se radi ako je on samo jednosmjeran ? To se koliko ja znam, ne zove odnos, već omalovažavanje i nehumanost.

I na kraju, naša beba je još na odjelu neonatologije, dok je majka doma i svaki dan mora stepenicama sa 4.kata gore dolje, voziti se do bolnice iliti bolje rečeno truckati se po ovim našim cestama, da i kada dođete minutu kasnije, kažu vam da su je nahranili jer da kasnimo !!!! Ma o kojim pravima i čijim pravima se tu radi, ja uistinu više ništa ne znam. Znam samo da sam jako ogorčen na cjelu ovu situaciju, sistem, međuljudske odnose i na naša prava za koja ne znam koja su, ali znam kakva bi trebala biti logična i normalna da jesu, ali očito nisu ili ih ne znamo, što je najvjerojatnije jer nas nitko u njih nije niti uputio !!!!!!!!!

Lijepi pozdrav od ogorčenog i ljutog tate.

----------


## TinnaZ

Ovo je sve prestrašno, ali nije prvi puta da čitam slično .... međutim neću se sada na tome zadržavati, jer očito nema vremena zbog ovoga 


> I na kraju, naša beba je još na odjelu neonatologije, dok je majka doma i svaki dan mora stepenicama sa 4.kata gore dolje, voziti se do bolnice iliti bolje rečeno truckati se po ovim našim cestama, da i kada dođete minutu kasnije, kažu vam da su je nahranili jer da kasnimo !!!! Ma o kojim pravima i čijim pravima se tu radi, ja uistinu više ništa ne znam. Znam samo da sam jako ogorčen na cjelu ovu situaciju, sistem, međuljudske odnose i na naša prava za koja ne znam koja su, ali znam kakva bi trebala biti logična i normalna da jesu, ali očito nisu ili ih ne znamo, što je najvjerojatnije jer nas nitko u njih nije niti uputio


.
Ti to misliš ozbiljno da ti je supruga doma, a novorođenče staro par dana u bolnici? Pokušaj se čuti sa nekom pravnicom, ovdje roda ima odgovore na pravna pitanja, riješite tu razdvojenost koja dokazano otežava oporavak djeteta, a i zakonska mogućnost roditelja je prisustvo uz dijete 24 sata.
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewforum.php?f=55
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1644

----------


## TinnaZ

Značaj dodira u životu male djece:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2069

Silvio, ovaj članak će ti možda isto pomoći:
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=1469

----------


## Silvio

Tinna, hvala ti od srca na odgovoru i pomoći, upravo smo se vratili iz rodilišta, jer je mamica hranila malecku   :Smile:  

Odmah idemo pročitati sve sa ovih linkova koje si stavila i još ti jednom VELIKA HVALA   :Saint:

----------


## TinnaZ

ma nema na čemu, sigurno će se još netko uključiti sa savjetima, međutim na vama je da tražite smještaj majke uz dijete, jer odvajanje može nanijeti djetetu štetu a posljedice se mogu skužiti ili ne skužiti tko zna kada ....
Ja sam čak osjetila da je odvajanje moga djeteta od mene tijekom noćnog spavanja na njega djelovalo loše (imao je 3 mjeseca), i obzirom da sam ocijenila da boravak u bolnici nije davao vidljive rezultate zatražila sam na svoju odgovornost odlazak kući. Moja blizina, dojenje i briga i pažnja i za par dana se ispostavilo da je imao običnu trodnevnu groznicu koju u bolnici nisu uspjeli dijagnosticirati usprkos svim pretragama. Međutim po noći je bio odvojen u drugoj sobi od moje - i to je loše djelovalo i na njega i na mene.
Nije samo fizičko zdravlje bitno, nego i psihičko. A kada sam vidjela drugu djecu čije majke nisu bile sa njima kako su znala satima plakati, a nitko im nije dao niti malo vode jer nije bilo po rasporedu - srce mi se stezalo, i samo sam privijala svoje čedo uz sebe.

----------


## Annie

> jesam dobro skužila, mame dojilje ne plaćaju a ne-dojilje plaćaju pravo da budu uz svoje dijete?!?! :smajlić riga vatru:


Ista stvar je u zaraznoj u Zg. Mame dojilje mogu besplatno biti uz djete, a mame koje ne doje plaćaju 300 kn po danu.

----------


## samba

Silvio, ja sam rodila u Petrovoj i moja curica je 11 dana bila u inkubatoru. Pošto sam rodila na carski, nisu mi spominjali otpust, ali nekim mamama čije bebe su bile u inkubatoru su rekli da mogu doma. Međutim, ako majka odbije, može ostati s djetetom...to je njego pravo, samo što to mame ne znaju!!! 
Drugo, kad je moja Rina bila u inkubatoru, MM i ja smo smjeli k njoj 2 puta po od oko 10 min,  jer bi nas onda otjerali, a kad je bila u warmeru, ili kak se to već zove, onaj otvoreni inkubator, smjela sam samo ja, muž nije smio...
Da ne kažem kako sam se ja osjećala što ne mogu k svom djetetu kad hoću, a udaljena sam od nje 2 sobe!!! :? 


Toliko što se tiče rodilišta, više od toga ne bih!!!
Nego, bili smo u nedjelju na zaraznoj u dnevnoj bolnici na infuziji, jer je Rina pokupila kampilobakter. I došli u 10 ujutro, u podne dolazi sestra i kaže da je vrijeme posjeta, da jedan od roditelja mora otići. Ja skužila da mora otići na sat vremena, a kad ona kaže,  ne, samo jedan roditelj smije biti s djetetom. Da stvar bude još bedastija, u sobi smo bili sami, pa se ja pitam, ,kome mi smetamo??? Ja sam tu opciju odbila i bila sam spremna potuć se sa sestrom ako mi to samo još jednom spomene, ali na svu sreću u 4 poslijepodne smo išli doma. Ma odakle im pravo tjerate mene ili tatu, dijete nam je bolesno,a mi ne smijemo bit sa njom??
niš se to meni ne sviđa!!!  :Mad:

----------


## TinnaZ

I u Varaždinu majke koje ne doje i djeca cu starija od 6mj. plaćaju; međutim mislim da su tako pronašli način kako da omoguće majkama koje inače zakonski nemaju pravo biti uz dijete - da ipak budu uz dijete. Cijena je ako se ne varam 100kn po danu. To zovu apartmanski smještaj koji se plaća.
Međutim nezgodno je to što onda majke koje imaju pravo biti sa djecom jer su mlađa od 6mj. nisu smještena u "apartman" (jer nisu platile), nego su takva mala djeca smještena u posebnoj sobi, a sve majke zajedno u odvojenoj sobi. Što je katastrofa, nama je to bilo užasno da je moje dijete od 3 mj. trebalo biti samo u sobi, a znao je povratiti sadržaj želuca, nije još dizao glavicu da to ispljune pa se gušio ako ja nisam bila pored njega da ga odmah podignem.

----------


## Silvio

:Smile:  Mi smo dosli doma sa nasom curicom   :Heart:  Nije bas bilo ugodno iskustvo radjanja no vrijedilo je jer je nasa curica sada sa nama doma. Znam da je tati bilo jako tesko sto 6 dana nije mogao primiti svoje dijete (cemu onda poticu oceve da sudjeluju u tome ako im u bolnici vec uskracuju to pravo ????) no kao sto sam njemu vec rekla bilo pa proslo i iza nas je. Nadam se da smo nasim pismom i komentarom pomogli nekome da se jos bolje pripremi jer ja sam puno citala i znala sam sto hocu a sto ne pa opet nije se bas postivala moja zelja. Za Aprag sam doznala tek na otpusnom pismu i to sasvim slucajno jer mi gore nitko nista nije htio reci, Apgar je 10/10 i sada kako je doma (evo prvih 24 sata je iza nas) ona jede svako malo i spava, vrlo malo place tako da iako je rodjena kao nedonosce vjerujem da ce jako brzo napredovati   :Heart:  .
Pozdrav svima, i puno hvala na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## TinnaZ

drago mi je da ste doma .... 

silvio, možeš li svoju priču iz roidlišta skopirati na ovaj topic:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=7669

možda nekome pomogneš da se pripremi.

----------


## Silvio

Prekopirali smo nase vidjenje poroda i iskustva i duboko se nadam da ce nekome pomoci da se bolje pripremi i uz nadu da ce se neke stvari promijeniti jer trenutno mi ne pada na pamet razmisljati o drugom dijetetu niti pod kojim uvjetima dok se neke stvari ne promijene i zao mi je pomalo sto iskustvo poroda nakon veselja sto sam ostala u drugom stanju i sto smo si zeljeli bebu nije isto tako bilo radosno. Sreca je da je sve u redu i da je sa curom sve ok  :Smile: . Pono pozdrava svima od sretnih roditelja male curice  :Smile: )

----------


## babyiris

> I u Varaždinu majke koje ne doje i djeca cu starija od 6mj. plaćaju; međutim mislim da su tako pronašli način kako da omoguće majkama koje inače zakonski nemaju pravo biti uz dijete - da ipak budu uz dijete. Cijena je ako se ne varam 100kn po danu. To zovu apartmanski smještaj koji se plaća.


Mi smo imale par predugačkih boravaka u bolnici. 
Prvih mjesec dana nakon rođenja, kada smo morali plaćati bez obzira na dojenje jer je tada vrijedilo da ne plaćaju tek dojilje udaljenije više od 15 km od bolnice. 210,00kn po danu. Dva tjedna nakon našeg izlaska počeo je vrijediti novi zakon u kojem su bili izbrisani kilometri. Mi se nismo imali pravo buniti jer smo bili po starom zakonu.

Posljednji naš boravak bio je ove godine u 2. mj kada smo se borile s komplikacijama uz Mo-Pa-Ru. U bolnici smo bile 18 dana. Kako smo se u međuvremenu odselili sa stare adrese, sad bi spadali u onu skupinu starog zakona koju oslobađaju kilometri, ali ne. Sad je curki, po važećem zakonu, bila prestara - 14 mjeseci -  a to što se doji, bolnica koja sebe naziva prijateljem djece, nazvala je mojom zaostalošću, neinformiranošću ...,a da ne govorim o situacijama kada su me htjeli prisiliti da odustanem od boravka s djetetom...

----------


## TinnaZ

Babyiris, jesi li već negdje pisala o kojim komplikacijama MoPaRu se radi?
Ako nisi, možeš li ovdje napisati:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=539637#539637

Mi smo upravo u fazi odluke u vezi toga cijepljenja.

----------


## babyiris

Jesam. Pisala sam. To je bio moj početak na forumu. Na topicu o sideropeniji.
Bila sam u fazi tuženja bolnice i odgovornih, a kako je to sve borba s vjetrenjačama budući da svatko (poslije svega) tumači nalaze kako mu volja, bila sam prisiljena odustati.

----------


## babyiris

Evo tu je čitava frka oko našeg posljednjeg boravka u bolnici, a zbog Mo-Pa-Ru.
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...t=sideropenija

----------


## Dia

mene zanima dal netko ima iskustva sa zadarskom bolnicom?

naime trebali bi na jesen operirati bruh pa me zanima dal imam pravo biti sa njim, ne dojim al smo udaljeni vise od 25 km
hvala

----------


## maar

Valjda nikad nije kasno za neku informaciju.
Moje iskustvo iz Zd bolnice je bilo grozno!
Mališ je tek napunio 2 godine i zaradio upalu pluća.
Na svu sreću za nas je prošlo OK sasvim slučajno spletom okolnosti.
Bio u sobi s puno starijom djecom, pa ga svi mazili i pazili.
Sestre očajne!!!
Ušuljavala sam se ko lopov. Čekala bi pred vratima da ih netko iznutra otvori i onda se provukla. Sestre se izvlačile na vizitu -"da vas slučajno dr. nađe tu mi bi bile krive", a u 90% dana sam bila prilikom vizite i nikad dr. nije prigovarao.
Općenito mi je nenormalno da dijete liječi upalu pluća, a pri tom plače tri put više jer nema nikog svog. 
Na svoje sam oči gledala kad je bila neka životinja od sestre, kako majka gleda preko dva stakla svoje dijete od 7-12 h kako neprestano vrišti u krevetiću i nitko ga ne gleda. Da sam bila na njenom mjestu samo bi im bila novinare dovela!!! 
Znam da ima roditelja koji ne reagiraju dobro kod bolesti djece pa samo odmažu, ali isto tako ne mogu vjerovati da imaju zakonsko pravo udaljiti me iz sobe kad mu vade krv na način kao da ima 30 godina, a ja bi im samo pomogla umiriti ga.
Moj je mališ prošao sve kao da stvarno ima 15, a ne 2 godine, i nikad se toga ne sijeća s traumom, ali da je slučajno bio u sobi s vršnjacima koji su bili zatvoreni u krevetiću s rešetkama, vjerojatno bi mu to bila slika zatvora!?!

P.S.
Čula  sam da vani dijete NE SMIJE uopće ostati samo u bolnici!!!

P.P.S.
Bila sam sretna što su me prvu noć pustili da spavam na stolici kraj njega dok je trebalo skidati fibru.
A sve ostale sam b ila dok on ne zaspe.

----------


## Dia

maar hvala ti na odgovoru, nismo trebali ici, a i nadam se da necemo jer mu se bruh sam povlaci i nadam se da ce sve proci bez operacije
u meduvremenu sam pricala sa sestrom od kirurga i rekla je da mogu biti sa njim 24h u bolnici, nije me pitala nista u vezi dojenja
mozda to vrijedi za tak male bebe ili u slucaju operacije gdje bi bili ne vise od tri dana tamo

----------


## TinnaZ

sve za što se želite izboriti možete se izboriti.
Prvi puta smo bili u bolnici sa 3 mjeseca, ja sam bila s njim cijelo vrijeme, na kraju sam pošizila što ga nitko ne gleda a ja bih trebala spavati u drugoj sobi i skakati na svaki plač bilo čijeg djeteta jer sam mislila da plače moje (već sam pisala o tome) i odnijela sam ga u svoj krevet u drugu sobu. Naravno da je bilo ljutnje sa strane sestara, krše se pravila, ali ostalo je po mome jer i ja imam svoja pravila. Drugi dan smo otišli doma na moj pismeni zahtjev, jer nisam vidjela da mu boravak tamo koristi, sve nalaze koje su mogli napraviti napravili su i bio je na promatranju tako da sam ga ja promatrala, a doktori samo na viziti, u međuvremenu se mjerila samo tempreratura koju sam opet mjerila ja, a to sam mogla i doma i voditi samo dijete na pregled u bolnicu. Srećom, čim smo došli doma dobio je osip, pa su preko telefona postavili dijagnozu da je trodnevna groznica i da možemo ostati doma. Zadni nalazi su očitani i bili su uredni.
Ovaj mjesec je imao kozice i upalu pluća; vijećali smo suprug i ja kako ćemo i što ćemo ako budu tražili da ostane u bolnici, a ima više od godinu dana (dakle po noći bih ja morala ići doma, a to smo odlučili da ne dolazi u obzir niti pod razno niti u jednoj varijanti). Kad je dr. potvrdila da se radi o upali pluća, pitali smo što sad dalje, i da bismo željeli izbjeći hospitalizaciju makar ga morali dovoditi svakih pola sata u bolnicu.
I ona je rekla: pa u principu i može, to se može liječiti i iz "dnevne bolnice", dovesti ćete ga svaki dan na kontrolu, dobiti će terapiju za doma, i mjetiti temperaturu stalno. 
I tako smo mi to odradili doma. Ne znam iskreno što bi bilo da je rekla da treba na infuziju, ali nešto bismo valjda izmislili. Sa vađenja krvi se nismo dali van, bili smo svi unutra čak i kćerkica (on nije niti zaplakao, samo se bunio, sunce mamimo hrabro). Pretpostavljam da bismo za infuziju tražili da budemo sa njim dok je prima, i da idemo onda doma, odnosno da ga dovodimo u određene termine u bolnicu (tako je tražila jedna prijateljica).
Ali nakon one prve hospitalizacije u meni je čvrsta odluka: nikad moje dijete neće biti bez mene u bolnici. Jer tada sam vidjela kako je bilo djeci čije majke su odlazile navečer doma, i vraćale se ujutro.

----------


## dijanam

Mene osobno ova nemogucnost ostanka uz dijete u bolnici istinski uzasava (inace se klonim ovakvih izraza, ali tu moram napraviti iznimku).

Primijetila sam da u prici oko boravka roditelja uz djecu institucije pridaju vecu pozornost tome da li se taj boravak placa ili ne nego uopce cinjenici da bi roditelj trebao biti *obvezan boraviti uz dijete u bolnici*. 

Ovako ispada da je sve na dobroj volji pojedinog lijecnika ili sestre i na njihovoj osobnoj interpretaciji pravilnika. 

*Stoga mislim da mi roditelji se uvijek i bez iznimke moramo zauzeti stav kao da ne postoji druga mogucnost osim da ostanemo uz dijete.* bez obzira na to sto kazu zakoni i pravilnici. I sto kaze pojedini lijecnik ili sestra.

To sam nedavno rekla i prijateljici koja je bila s djetetom u bolnici i bojala se da joj nece dopustiti ostanak po noci, pa mi je odgovorila: "pa i ne postoji druga mogucnost!" Tako je i bilo.

Maar, ovo sto pises se potpuno poklapa s iskustvom mojih prijateljica iz zadarske pedijatrije u zadnjih mjesec-dva. Tako da se Dia nadam da zbilja necete morati na tu operaciju. 

ORL isto inzistira na pravilima. Tamo je moje do tada uvijek kooperativno dijete dobilo strah od igle. Pa mu je jedna sestra u mojoj nazocnosti rekla da ce ga ako ne pruzi ruku ubosti u jezik. Njoj je jadnoj to bila najnormalnija metoda uvjeravanja. 

Zato mislim da ovaj obicaj da se roditelje ne pusti da budu uz dijete za vrijeme invazivnih pregleda zapravo zlostavljanje djeteta.

Uzasna je i ova potreba da nas posalju van u vrijeme vizite. Cemu sluzi vizita? Sto se gleda, u koju svrhu i s kojim razlogom? Ovo nisu retoricka pitanja, mene zaista zanima sto misle oni kada salju roditelje van.

Uf, razesti me ova tema uzasno.

----------


## TinnaZ

da, i mene ...
Totalno sam poludjela kad sam dotrčala u sobu i vidjela da to moje dijete plače iz petnih žila (prvi boravak sa 3 mjeseca), dok ga cijela ekipa na viziti od cca 5 ljudi pregledava, a da mene nisu zvali da prisustvujem iako sam bila u istom hodniku. 
Progurala sam se bez obaziranja i uzela ga na ruke, smirila, oni su se u međuvremenu odmaknuli. Kad su me nakon toga tražili da ga skidam do gola prije i poslije podoja i važem, tražila točno obrazloženje zbog čega je to potrebno obzirom da natprosječno dobro napreduje na mojem mlijeku (čak su mu i u karton upisali da je veći od gornje granice), a kako je jedino obrazloženje bilo opet ono famozno "jer se to tako kod nas radi", glatko sam  odbila.
Kad se postaviš kao da ti je stvarno stalo do tvoga djeteta, i daš do znanja da ćeš učiniti sve da ga zaštitiš - onda počnu vrijediti neka druga pravila i svi se malo povuku u svojim zahtjevima i procedure "omekšaju".

----------


## Gemini

Na spomen ORL u Zadru, sledim se i bolje da ne pričam sve jer mislim da bi me odmah pepoznali!!

U travnju je moja curica(tada 6 god) operirala sva 3 krajnika, ja sam bila s njom navecer do 23h dok nije zaspala, ujutro sam došla prije 6h dok se još nije bila probudila. Pomislim: super nije ni skužila da nas nema!! Kad primjetim da joj papuče pored kreveta nisu okrenute onako kako sam ih ja ostavila. Pitam je da li je išla na wc, ona kaže nisam, to sam ja vas po noći tražila  :Sad:  , po hodnicima pa me teta vratila u sobu.  :Crying or Very sad:  
 :shock: Zamisli da je nisu primjetili pa da je otišla van ili nešto, nemam ja super povjerenje u njihovo zakjlučavanje, mislim ako se ja mogu ušuljat može se i izaći...

Na tom odjelu ne znam da li su gori liječnici ili sestre. 24sata nisam uspjela saznati ko mi je operirao dijete!! Na kraju pri otpustu sam doktora koji ju je pregledao pitala, da li ste je vi operirali? On je rekao: da, a na moje pitanje kako se on zove pitao je: zašto vas to zanima? :? 
Velim ja , vi znate moje ime i prezime, zašto ja ne mogu znati vaše, onda je nevoljko promrsio svoje prezime.
Da ne spominjem da smo na specijalistički pregled čekali 4 tjedna, onda smo na operaciju trebali čekati 6 tjedana, iako sam ja rekla dijete mi je zdravo izvadila sam je iz vrtića već 4 tjedna, ali to ništa nije upalilo. 
Na kraju su je operirali za 3 dana, jer sam ja odmah sutra iznervirano došla nazad i rekla da mi je dijete zdravo, da sigurno ima odustajanja od operacije, i da je ubace. Tu smo naišli na ipak ljubazniju sestru pa su se oni sjetili da je upravo jutros otkazala jedna mama, i da može biti operirana za 3 dana...koji obrat situacije!!?? Možete misliti koju smo trku imali ta dva dana krv, anesteziolog itd...

Pišem prilično zbrkano jer me , kao i tebe dijanam, obuzme takav bijes kad se sjetim tog odjela i ekipe...  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Zaboravila sam pripomenuti: Ujutro 7h, doveli djecu: Brže roditelji van, sad će vizita, da vas doktori ne zateknu :? 
Pitala sam malu što su im radili kad smo mi otišli, ona kaže plačući naravno, odmah je došla teta i svima dala injekcije, svi smo vrištali i plakali!!! Ma zamislite vi taj prizor   :Crying or Very sad:   :shock: 
ma bolje da ne pišem dalje tlak mi skače

----------


## Dia

pa kak su meni rekli da mogu biti sa njim 24 sata  :?

----------


## dijanam

Dia, di su ti to rekli, na kirurgiji, ORL, ili pedijatriji?

----------


## Dia

rekla mi je sestra kirurga Karla Roberta

----------


## klia

Prijateljica mi je s prerano rođenim djetetom koje je opet završilo u bolnici, ovaj puta na ped., za noćni boravak uz dijete dobila stolac uz krevetić. Pouzdano znam da su na tom istom odjelu nekoć postojali apartmani za dojilje, dakle idemo na gore umjesto na bolje  :Sad:

----------


## makita

Nedavno sam pisala, prvo sa molbom da ponovno nastavim dojiti dijete, jer su mi i to zabranili, a drugi topic je bio s baš ovom temom, a mislim da nije naodmet ponoviti. Bar kao ohrabrenje drugim roditeljima.
Citiram:
Stoga mislim da mi roditelji se uvijek i bez iznimke moramo zauzeti stav kao da ne postoji druga mogucnost osim da ostanemo uz dijete. bez obzira na to sto kazu zakoni i pravilnici. I sto kaze pojedini lijecnik ili sestra. 
Kraj citata

Ovo je točno, pretočno!!! S tim da se uzme u obzir da sam "spavala" na sjedalici svu noć, da sam u bolnicu ušla u 13 h, a izišla sutra u 9 , bez prilike poć na wc, kad me MM zamijenio jer je došao s terena, a sve zato jer jedin o roditelji mogu bit uz dijete...
Još pridodajem da sam se borila rukama i nogama, ili konkretno, dvaput me izbacivala jedna sestra, jednom druga, jednom liječnik, a sve to od 21h pa do ponoć. Onda sam ja u ponoć ipo išla razgovarat s liječnikom, nakon što sam se konzultirala sa MM i bila spremna na to da i ja i dijete idemo s otpusnim pismom kući- a dijete tek otkačili s infuzije...

Svakako, željezna volja je poželjna i jadina prihvatljiva ako ne želimo djetetu priuštit šokove...

----------


## TinnaZ

da

ono o izgladnjivanju nisam pisala zbog izgladnjivanja, nego da opišem kako su se osjećala djeca koja nisu uz sebe imala roditelje. Mislim da je ozbiljnije što dijete psihički proživljva (bez obzira kako je malo ima dušu), nego da li je dobilo ili izgubilo neke grame. Na kraju krajeva, uvijek će se bolnica pobrinuti da na naki način nadoknadi gubitak na težini (više će se oko toga truditi nego da li dijete plače cijeli dan), makar u zamjenu za noćno ne pijenje tekućine morali dati drugi dan infuziju.

----------


## krumpiric

dijete nam je bilo u Klaićevoj na neurokirurgiji s frakturom lubanje i potresom mozga,na promatranju,u ponedjeljak 18.,pa naredna 3 dana.MMa su jedvaaaaaaa pustili da bude s nama malo dulje,a u sobi je bio samo M i beba koju nitko nije dolazio vidit.Nikad se nije odvajao od nas,mm i ja smo bili u šoku,a sestre su nam polusmješeći se rekle "pa svi roditelji kažu "nikad se nije odvajao..."",uglavnom,smatrale su se jaaaaaako ljubaznima što su nas pustile "malo duže" od dozvoljenih posjeta,a NIKOM nismo smetali,naporotiv,dijete smo hranili,mjerili mu temp,držali ga na infuziji,promatrali...sve što bi inače bio njen posao...
ok,hajd taj dio,al po noći nam,iako nismo nikom smetali,nisu dali da ostanemo ni pod razno,a jedna od njih je još napala mm-a što po noći tako često(svakih 2h) zove i ometa ih(nismo znali što nam je s djetetom,ipak je mozgić u pitanju  :Sad:   )...
svjesna sam ja svega,da nije lako radit na tako gadnim odjelima u bolnici,al mi zbilja nismo nikom smetali,samo smo pomagali,a djetetu je uz nas ipak bilo puno lakše   :Sad:  
pokušala sam se postavit da se podrazumijeva da moram biti tu,al bilo me previše strah za dijete i njegovu glavicu da imam snage za to,bilo mi je stalo samo da mu bude ok

----------


## Romana

Moja P. je prije nekih 10 dana bila na Šalati radi upale pluća.Smjela sam k njoj samo u vrijeme posjeta i ručka.Svaka smjena je vodila svoju politiku.Jedan dan sam mogla k njoj u sobu,drugi dan nisam smjela ni na odjel,već su mi je donijeli u čekaonu.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Jedna sestra me pusti u šetnju,druga me dočeka sa rafalom da kuda sam krenula(nisam joj ostala dužna).P. je već drugi dan izgubila glas radi plakanja,tako da 5 dana je nisam čula da priča.  :Sad:  Stravično.

----------


## filipova mama

Ja razumijem da nije lako raditi u bolnici, da možda doktori nama roditeljima ništa ne prigovaraju, ali poslije sestrama održe lekciju i da je to naporan posao i da ima napornih roditelja itd. Ali kada je moj sin 10 dana ležao u KLaićevoj na kirurgiji zbog operacije slomljenog lakta znajući da se za mjesec dana mora vratiti na još jednu operaciju, ništa me to razumijevanje nije sprečavalo da se borim rukama i nogama za svoje pravo da olakšam svom djetetu boravak u bolnici. Posjete su bile dozvoljene od 14 - 18 sati i to smo maksimalno iskoristili. F. je tada imao 8 god. i bio je jako hrabar, tako da što se tiče noći i ostajanja nismo imali većih problema. Začudili su me roditelji malenog dječaka od 2 god. koji je ležao s njima u sobi jer nije više bilo mjesta u sobama za manju djecu. Maleni je neprestano plakao, a kada nije plakao bacao se po krevetiću. Njegovi roditelji se baš i nisu nešto uzrujavali sve dok nisu jednog dana došli u posjet i na pitanje gdje je maleni, dobili (hladnokrvno usputni) odgovor da je na operaciji. Ispalo je da je u tom silnom bacakanju po krevetiću ponovo ozlijedio dvaput operiranu ručicu. Tada im je prekipilo i nakon operacije su na vlastitu odgovornost odveli maloga kući i dovodili ga svaki dan na kontrolu.
U našem slučaju najviše me zasmetalo dok smo MM i ja čekali da F. smjeste u sobu, jedna užasna sestra nam je u prilazu dobacila (a da ju nitko ništa nije pitao): - Kaj je mama, pa kaj ste Vi mislila da ce doktori ruku samo zaliepiti i poslati malog doma. Svaka operacija može biti jakoooo opasna. Nikad ne znate kaj se može zakomplicirati.
Nikakvo sredstvo za smirenje me nakon toga nije moglo umiriti. A da ne kažem koliko je teško na tom odjelu dobiti bilo kakvu informaciju o stanju djeteta. Ma užas.

----------


## mamasch

Stela je 3 puta ležala u Klaićevoj (3 operacije equinovarusa) i sva 3 puta bila sam s njom od 8 ujutro (ne puštaju ranije zbog buđenja i vizita) pa sve do 22h. Mogla sam ostati kroz cijelu noć ali stanujem blizu, Stela nije dojila i imam njenog buraza koji je sva 3 puta bio isprepadan sestrinim odlaskom u bolnicu. 

Samo ću ukratko - hvala Bogu pa sam mogla biti kraj Stele jer tko bi joj dodavao dudu, najdražu sup(a)utnicu od rođenja, tko bi joj masirao leđa ukočena od ležanja, tko bi joj na vrijeme davao jesti i piti i mijenjao pelene.... ma, kad se samo sjetim da male bebe tamo dobivaju jesti po rasporedu (i to ako sestra nije u gužvi) a ne na zahtjev... čak nisu dozvoljavali nama mamama koje smo sjedile kraj naše djece da pomažemo oko bebica koje su bile same, osamljene u onim željeznim kavezima... ma sad mi se plače kad se sjetim kako se jedna 1,5-godišnja curica raznježila kad sam ju podragala i bila kraj nje jer je neutješno plakala (imala je nožice u zraku vezane zavojima i remenjem...........)

Sven je jednom bio u dnevnoj bolnici na Zaraznoj. Prosjedila sam cijelu noć kraj njega i pazila da ne legne na ruku sa infuzijom. Nije spavao cijelu noć. Sjedila sam na najneudobnijoj stolici na svijetu koja je škripala na svaki i najmanji trzaj moga tijela, što će reći da sam prosjedila cijelu noć u gotovo milimetar istom položaju...


 :No:

----------


## knatkaj

Evo i moje price iako je vec bila napisana na forumu!ž

Mama sam ne dojilja iz zdravstvenih razloga!

Dominik je sa devet mjeseci zavrsio u zaraznoj bolnici u Zagrebu.
Kada smo saznali da mora ostati ja sam rekla da to uvjetujem i mojim ostankom. Naravno nije bilo problema, naravno kada samo smjestaj za mene placali cca 300,00 kn po danu. I to tri dana unaprijed!

U bolnicu smo dosli radi visoke temperature i proljeva, ali nalazi su vecinom bili ok osim povecanih leukocita! Bio je vikend i do dolaska radnog tjedna ja nisam znala zasto moje dijete i ja opce boravimo tamo!
Proljev nije prolazio temperatura je pala, a njegova ishrana je bila najnormalnija kao da su mu i stolice uredu.
Nakon tri dana dezurni doktor mi je rekao da sumnjaju na salmonelu, pa nije salmonela, pa je dobio e-coli, pa su mu kateterom uzimali mokracu, pa se potvrdilo da nije ni e-coli, oni jednostavno tog trenutka  nisu znali sto je mom djetetu. 

Taj dan stanje se pogorsalo Poceli smo povracati oboje, a ja sam dobila i temperaturu i proljev. Isti tren su zakljucili da smo dobili rota virus, a mene su otpremili na hitnu, odvojivsi me od Dominika.Rota virus smo dobili u bolnici a kako i nebi kada 18 soba ide na isti WC + njihovi posjetitelji (bez obzira na spol).

Kada sam se onako izmucena vratila s hitne nasla sam ga vezanog za krevet nekim zelenim krpama, jadnicak se derao, urlao. A ja sam svake sekunde trcala na vece. Najgora je stvar sto ga nisam mogla odvezati jer mu zastitna ograda nije prestavljala problem za ispadanje naglavacke.
Legla sam uz njega i smirila ga da zaspi i molila Boga da MM dodje sto prije, kada nas je ugledao spakirao nam je stvari i na svoju ruku svi smo otisli doma. 

Dominih je te dane imao 40-tak stolica dnevno tako da i dan danas imamo problem kada ga treba ici presvoci, pedijatrica mi je rekla vidjevsi moju muku da mu se to psihicki urezalo i da ga to podsjeca na bolnicu, budi mu strah.

Tjekom hospitalizacije sav lijek koji je Dominik dobijao je infuzija koja je tekla 12 sati u komadu. Zamislite dijete u fazi pred hodanje koje bi istrazivalo drzati 12 h u krilu da ne iscupa iglu iz rukice.

O ljubaznosti sestra nemam rijeci one samo znaju dobro lupati vratima i upadati ti u sobu kao ludjkinje bez kucanja, ne razmisljajuci da li dijete spava.

Eto ne ponovilo se nikom!
Ucinimo nesto kazu za osmjeh djetete - nadjimo bolje i usluznije sestre i doktore......a ne da se prema nasoj djecici odnose kao prema brojevima igala koje ce u nekog zabosti.

----------


## babyiris

Evo, mi u četvrtak odbili 4. hospitalizaciju curice. Nastavili smo sve ambulantno. I sad smo se vratile s pikice.

Rastužio me način na koji mi je bolnička pedijatrica prijetila- išli u dnevnu bolnicu na infuziju, a ovi nas odmah na prijem...

Izborila sam se. Sve se može uz dobre argumente i upornost.

----------


## skvikic

moje dijete staro 4 godine vadilo je angine ovaj vikend.Ujutro sam ga morala ostaviti prije 8 jer "sad ce vizita".Pa valjda bi ja trebala znati tko ce ga operirati i sve što me zanima o operaciji. Bio je operiran iza 9 i 30.Kad je operiran rekli su mi da kad se ja budem mogla brinuti za njega da ce me pustiti. Ok treba biti sestra kraj njega al zar mu ne bi bilo lakše da me bar vidi. Pustili su me oko podne.Kad me vidio počeo je plakati jadničak. Bio je jedino dijete na odjelu s njim u sobi je bio jedan dečko stariji. Soba do njega je bila prazna.Pitala sam doktora mogu li s njim ostati po noći.Kako ne, sta bi onda sestre radile. Jedva sam otišla oko 9 sati plačući. Njegov cimer me zvao rano ujuto da donesem pidjamu jer da je mali 2 puta povratio. Odjurila sam u bolnicu pustili su me. Da skratim priču doktor je rekao ako ne bude povratio posli ručka da može kući. I tako čekam je čekam i pitam sestru može li ga doktor pogledati da idemo kući.Ona meni ne budite nestrpljivi bla bla. dijete već živčano islo bi kući sta da čekam.napokon smo otišli kući.hvala bogu. oni kao da ne razumiju da ni jednoj mami nije lako ostaviti dijete u takvoj situaciji.Moje se dijete jadno muci vec danima ne jede, nocu place da li od bolova ili od straha neće kaže. Užasno iskustvo. Ok sestre su se brinile ali kao da nemaju razumijevanja za nas preplašene majke.

----------


## TinnaZ

eh, da klasika

Babyiris   :Smile:

----------


## skvikic

ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati sta se sve događa u naim bolnicama.
Ja imam jedno dijete od 4 godine i planiram drugo ako bog da. Zahvaljujući iskustvima na ovom forumu dobro ću se pripremiti za slijedeći porod.

----------


## Slajica

Evo i jednog malo pozitivnijeg iskustva.
Moj D. je u lipnju imao prijelom čeljusti, te je odmah išao na operaciju u bolnici u Dubravi -Maksilofacijalni odjel.
Bila sam s njim stalno jer imaju mogućnost da uz svako dijete bude i majka ( 24 sata na dan).
Boravak sam platila cca 300 kuna po danu jer D. ima 5 godina.
Za mlađu djecu ( mislim do tri godine starosti ) se donese uputnica za dijete i roditelja.
Sestre su prekrasne, ljubazne, savjetuju majke kako se brinuti o djetetu ( obzirom na dijagnozu ) i na što treba paziti. Za svaku pohvalu   :Kiss:  .
Jedino je liječnik bio katastrofalan u komunikaciji, u većini slučajeva se izderavao  :?  i sl.
Barem je "posao" napravio kako treba.....

----------


## saska7

uf, konacno sam se domogla neta...samo da se izjadam...
evo, ide nam mjesec dana od kad je cudo izraslo 5cm na naglo i dotrcalo meni iza ledja te si uspjelo zaliti ruku vrucom vodom za caj u sekudi moje nepaznje. ne moram vam pricati kak je meni. ne pravdam se ali stvarno ga nisam vidjela i kad je zaurlao pocela sam plakati skupa s njim.
anyway, izgledalo je kao opeklina koja ce se uz dermazin oporaviti brzo i za 5 dana je opet bio u vrticu. (bili smo kod doktorice u ambulanti 20min nakon sto se dogodilo i onda svaki drugi dan na pregledu i izgledalo je kao da se oporavlja..ali...)
nakon tjedan dana meni je bilo sumnjivo sto je tkivo odjednom bijelo i otisli smo u klaicevu na hitnu. poslali nas da dodjemo sutra jer ce onda biti doktor za opekline tam i kada smo dosli docekao nas sok. dijagnoza "zapustena opeklina", kao da sam ga ostavila da sjedi na ulici, mora ostati u bolnici na operativnom zahvatu odmah da to skinu i naravno ja ne mogu biti uz njega uz objasnjenje da je odjel opeklina specifican i blablabla, kao izaci ce mi ususret pa cu moci biti kraj njega od 10-18h!
poludim od uzasa (vlastito iskustvo iste bolnice jos uvijek mi uzrokuje napade gotovo panike kad udjemo u bilo koju bolnicu, a oni bi sad moje cudo od 15mj ostavili samo!!! nece s on sjecati! vraga) i kroz suze, trudeci se smiriti koliko god mogu (priznam ne pravise), pitam postoji li bilo kakva mogucnost da ostanem uz njega jer dojim po noci jos uvijek i ne zelim ga ostavljati...doktorica koja nas je primila u hitnu uz komentar "ne mogu ja s njom" zove odjelnog specijalistu koji nam uspijeva pronaci smjestaj u "apartmanu" na odjelu kirurgije,ali samo vikend. a onda mora dijete na odjel..uzas!!
ostali smo u tom sobicku sa jos 2 mame i 2 bebe do utorka ujutro (od petka), kad su nas pustili doma da dolazimo samo na previjanje na odjel jos 4 dana, a onda smo i sluzbeno otpusteni.
boravak tamo je nesto najstrasnije ikad dozivljeno. svaki dan je morao biti previjan u anesteziji i svaki put sam se morala boriti sa sestrama da mi dopuste da ga drzim za ruku kad ga odvode do lifta iako su vikale da ostanem u sobi jer nemam ja sta ici s njim (da ne bi bilo zabune vozile su ga kroz odjelski hodnik i stubiste za posjete a ne kroz cisti hodnik operacijskih sala), morala sam ih moliti da ga ja skidam da ga skidanje obleke ne bi bolilo i naravno to sto sam ista rekla bilo je petljanje u njihov posao. komentari da "je mama malo nervozna" preda mnom nisu bili nis neobicno. platili smo to 250 kn po danu,ali svaka kuna je vrijedila cinjenice da kad god bi zaplakao ili samo htio se smiriti, imati podrsku mogao je mene primiti za ruku. za razliku od djevojcice tek koji mjesec starije u sobi do,koja je od 6-10h i onda od18-23h neprestano plakala "mamadodjimamadodjimamadodji".

meni je definitivno bilo grozno. njemu ne znam, ona budjenja iz anestezije i gotovo nasilna odvodjenja svako jutro sigurno mu nisi ostala kao ugodno iskustvo, ali valjda je pomoglo to sto sam bila tamo.
znam da je biti medicinska sestra tezak posao. ja ne bi mogla to raditi. ali da bas od 9 sestara (u 3 smjene po 3) samo dvije uopce odreagiraju na onu djevojcicu i to samo jedna smirujuce, a druga urlajuci?!? i sve to u DJECJOJ bolnici?
nikome ne zelim da prozive ovakvo iskustvo
morala sam nesto reci naglas jer mislim da sto nas vise progovori o tome, blize cemo biti nekoj promjeni.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam isto vidjela što su proživljavala djeca u bolnici, koja nisu imala uz sebe nikoga svog. To mora ostaviti traumu, ako ne za cijeli život, a onda na dobar dio djetinjstva, veze i povjerenja u roditelja, ne znam ... strašno.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> ja sam isto vidjela što su proživljavala djeca u bolnici, koja nisu imala uz sebe nikoga svog. To mora ostaviti traumu, ako ne za cijeli život, a onda na dobar dio djetinjstva, veze i povjerenja u roditelja, ne znam ... strašno.


X

jos mi se srce stegne pri pomisli na tu djecicu...

----------


## saska7

> uf, konacno sam se domogla neta...samo da se izjadam...
> evo, ide nam mjesec dana od kad je cudo izraslo 5cm


da se ispravim...ovo se dogadjalo prije 2 godine, ali ne primjecujem da je situacija drugacija

----------


## makita

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam isto vidjela što su proživljavala djeca u bolnici, koja nisu imala uz sebe nikoga svog. To mora ostaviti traumu, ako ne za cijeli život, a onda na dobar dio djetinjstva, veze i povjerenja u roditelja, ne znam ... strašno.
> 
> 
> X
> 
> jos mi se srce stegne pri pomisli na tu djecicu...


Mi smo nakon jednog dana i noći imali po godine mucanja, a ostala sam s djetetom. Šta bi bilo da nisam, i šta bi bilo da je ne daj Bože bio dulje u bolnici?!

----------


## mirje

Dakle, riječ je o djetetu koje još nema godinu dana  i kojem je nakon izvršenih pretraga, zbog jake upale, određen ostanak u bolnici. Majci je rečeno kako nemaju uvjete za boravak s djetetom ali i da su sve posjete trenutno zabranjene zbog gripe. Zar zaista mogu zabraniti roditeljima posjete?

----------


## Loryblue

moja L. je s nepuna 2 mjeseca ostala u bolnici na nekom promatranju (dugotrajan, neutješan plač). 3 dana.
ja s njom nisam mogla ostati, ali sam mogla bit uz nju od 8-21 sat.
i bila sam. odlazila sam doma na brzinski ručak kad bi ona zaspala.

sestre i nisu baš za neku pohvalu osim kad je roditelj u blizini. tad su divne i bajne i samo što zvizde s neba ne skidaju.
ali kad nema roditelja dite ko šljivi.

jedan dan sam otišla tako na ručak, a L. se probudila prije nego sam se vratila. i naravno počela plakat jer joj je ispala čuča iz usta a ko beba je nije mogla vratit.
i dočeka me jedna mama čije je dite bilo s mojom L. u sobi.
i kaže mi ta mama: "provjerite joj glavicu jer je pola sata lupala glavom o krevetić. zvala sam sestru i upozorila je neka pomakne vašu bebu, ali se sestra pravila da me nije čula. ja nisam mogla doć do vaše bebe jer sam svoju dojila."
poludila sam (srićom maloj nije bilo ništa na glavici).

istu večer je L. otišla sa mnom kući s tim da sam toliku paniku digla da su u roku hitno napravljeni svi nalazi iz kojih se vidilo da mojoj L. nije ništa. :D 

btw, radi se o splitskom dječjem odjelu.

----------


## saska7

> Dakle, riječ je o djetetu koje još nema godinu dana  i kojem je nakon izvršenih pretraga, zbog jake upale, određen ostanak u bolnici. Majci je rečeno kako nemaju uvjete za boravak s djetetom ali i da su sve posjete trenutno zabranjene zbog gripe. Zar zaista mogu zabraniti roditeljima posjete?


nazalost mogu svasta, ali isto tako je na nama da se ne damo samo tako otpiliti.
ja sam dojila i bez obzira sto je cudo bilo vec 15mj staro taj argument sam stavljala svima pod nos. drzim fige i saljem pozitivne vibre i majci i klincu da sto prije ozdrave i maknu se od bolnica

----------


## angelina_2004

Pa zar se stvarno ništa ne može poduzeti u svezi ove teme?
 :/ 

Kako možemo promijeniti te grozne situacije da doktori u bolnicama i sestre odlučuju da li će majka ostati uz svoje dijete?

----------


## Roko_mama

Podižem temu da ne otvaram novu.

Jel mi može neko reć kakva je sad situacija sa posjetama u Klaićevoj. Od kolko do kolko se može biti s djetetom. Mi ćemo bit na kirurgiji i radi se o 6-godišnjaku. Dal mogu bit od jutra do navečer s njim ili imaju strogo određeno vrijeme posjeta.

----------


## Ciklamica

Naš 5 godišnjak je ovu zimu bio u Klaičevoj mi nismo mogli biti s njim nego samo u posjetu od 16 do 18 sati.

----------


## liam

ja sam vec jednom prilikom pisala na temi "hospitalizacija,ne ostavljajte ih same"ne sjecam se tko ju je otvorio,nije niti bitno.od moje troje djece, hvala Bogu samo je jedan(najmladji ),samo jednom bio hospitaliziran i nedaj Boze vise nikada.osijecka  bolnica,"prijatelj dijece"neznam koje.moj mali je zahvaljujuci njihovom postupanju pao u depresiju koja je njegovo stanje toliko pogorsala da sam zahtijevala da ga otpuste na kucnu njegu.dosao je u bolnicu bolestan ali unatoc tome on je i dalje ljepo jeo i spavao .a nakon tjedan dana u bolnici prestao je totalno jesti i uopce nije spavao bio je sav isprepadan,a sestre su me takoreci tjerale od njega.bila sam s njime od 7ujutro do 20h navecer,po cijele dane nisam niti jela samo da bi bila s njime sto vise unatoc tome sto smo od osijeka udaljeni 47km na noc nisam mogla ostati s njime.a bila bih sretna da su me pustili pa makar i na stolici spavala.jer svaku noc sam mu slamala srce kada sam morala otici jer smo bili jako vezani nikada ga nitko osim mene nije cak ni cuvao.imao je tada tri godine vec je bio oducen od pelena i jako nevoljko se vratio u njih jer ga sestre nisu pustale iz krevetica dik mene nije bilo.svako jutro sam ga odmah s vrata odjela cula kako place i vice "mama mi nece doci"(sto su mu vjerojatno one krave govorile)i sada placem kada ovo pisem jer nemogu vjerovati jos uvijek da smo to prezivjeli bez trajnih psihickih posljedica za njega.oduzeli su mu cak  i njegovu platnenu pelenu koju je od rodjenja nosao sa sobom i bez nje nije mogao spavati,pod izlikom kako je puna bakterija ,a bila je savrseno cista jer sam je redovito mijenjala i prala.iako su me na smrt isprepadali s mogucim posljedicama zbog preranog otpustanja(predlagali su jos tjedan dana lezanja)ja sam potpisala da ga otpuste da sama vodim brigu o njemu i pedijatrica njegova me podrzala u tome jer je bio na izmaku od iscrpljenosti.nakon tri dana od otpustanja poceo je normalno jesti a jos par dana mu je trebalo da zaspi bez straha i plakanja u snu.sada je stariji i jos uvijek se boji bilo kakvog odvajanja od nas.to je bila jedna neopisivo bolna trauma i nedaj Boze vise nikada jer je previse bolno pogotovo za djete i po pitanju mjenjanja necega ja sam prva za to da se zakon izmjeni i da sve mame mogu biti sa svojom djecicom i danju i nocu.bez ikakvih uvijeta

----------


## Bubica

):





> Naš 5 godišnjak je ovu zimu bio u Klaičevoj mi nismo mogli biti s njim nego samo u posjetu od 16 do 18 sati.


dozvoljene posjete su bile od 16-18? ja sam bila uvjerena da sada sugdje pustaju roditelje barem od 12-18 sati

----------


## Stijena

Ja sam imala dva dosta pozitivna iskustva s hospitalizacijom djeteta.

prvo je bilo po porodu u kolovozu 2008 u vinogradskoj kad je maleni bio u inkubatoru pa nisam mogla baš biti cijelo vrijeme s njim, ali držali su me u rodilištu i ne pomišljajući da bi me otpravili doma bez njega. posjete majkama na neonatologiju su bile gotovo neograničene, izdajanje kad god hoćeš u bilo koje doba dana i noći - uvijek se moglo donijeti; hranjenje/dojenje jedanput dnevno ovisno o stanju djeteta, svo osoblje i doktori svakodnevno na raspolaganju i izvješću o stanju djeteta...

drugo nedavno u zaraznoj. odmah su mi rekli da u apartmanu mogu biti 24 sata dnevno s djetetom. jest da je dan 290,00 kn neovisno o tome jesam li ja osigurana i je li osigurano dijete preko mene, ali sad kad vidim ova iskustva mislim da je i to dobra situacija. 
svatko je imao svoj krevet (iako smo spavali skupa u mom i nitko nam nije radio probleme), u apartmanu je bila kadica za kupanje, ormarići, tv...svaukupan dojam i nije baš nešto, ali s obzirom na cjelokupno stanje u zdravstvu - moramo biti zadovoljni. uvijek je netko mogao biti s njim, MM i ja smo se izmjenjivali preko dana da se odem doma otuširati, a preko noći sam bila ja s njim.

----------


## tinas

evo i našeg iskustva sa boravkom u klaićevoj bolnici prije god.i pol .
naša velika srečica koja je tada imala 4god. išla je na operaciju ingvinalne hernije, hvala bogu sve je super ispalo i junački je podnjela sve ,pa i buđenje iz anestezije je bilo tako nježno i predivno kad je otvorila svoje okice.
sreća u nesreći je da nije morala ostati preko noći ,a ja se već bila pripremila na borbu da budem sa njom 24 sata, nego smo u dogovoru sa doktorom došli sutra na kontrolu tj. vizitu njegovu .
uvijek sam pratila vaš rad i iskustva a posebno u trenucima kada smo i sami proživljavali pripreme za hospitalizaciju naše srečice,i mogu samo misliti šta bi bilo da je morala ostati u bolnici duže .
zato želim da se konačno nešto promijeni i da zakonom bude definirano da roditelji mogu biti sa svojim djetetom stalno pa makar i na stolici pokraj kreveta jer je ta stolica neostvariv san mnogim roditeljima a našoj djeci neprocjenjiva pomoć u teškim trenucima bolesti.

----------


## cokolina

da li je ikom od vas tko je odbio hospitalizaciju djeteta, doktorica morala javiti socijalnoj sluzbi kako vi to ne zelite? ili je to samo tako u Osijeku?

----------


## lidać2

> Moje iskustvo se odnosi na ORL Šalata i mogu dati samo pohvale. Izrazila sam želju da budem s djetetom dok je u bolnici i stvarno nije bilo nikakvih problema.


mi smo zavrsili na salati sa njenih 2tjedna ,ja sam bila s njome i nije bilo uopce govora da nemogu ostati...
toj bolnici doktorima i sestrama same pohvale bilo nam je mogu slobodno rec odlicno kada bi samo sve bolnice bile takve bilo bi savrseno,cak mi se vise svidalo na salati nego u samom rodilistu.

----------


## babyiris

Ne, napisali su da se odbija i traži ambulantno, dobili injekcije od svoje pedijatrice i hodali na hitnu kako bi dobila terapiju (vikend). Ionako bi tamo dobivala istu terapiju.

----------


## sirius

> da li je ikom od vas tko je odbio hospitalizaciju djeteta, doktorica morala javiti socijalnoj sluzbi kako vi to ne zelite? ili je to samo tako u Osijeku?


Odbila sam hospitalizaciju predloženu hospitalizaciju dva puta na hitnoj službi (nakon postavljene dijagnoze). Liječnik u dežurstu je to upisao u papire, ja sam morala potpisati , nitko nam nije prijetio sa socijalnom službm. To je bilo prije šest godina.
Zbog čega je  potrebna hospitalizacija? Nešto akutno ili zbog jednostavnije dostupnosti pretraga?

----------


## cokolina

> Odbila sam hospitalizaciju predloženu hospitalizaciju dva puta na hitnoj službi (nakon postavljene dijagnoze). Liječnik u dežurstu je to upisao u papire, ja sam morala potpisati , nitko nam nije prijetio sa socijalnom službm. To je bilo prije šest godina.
> Zbog čega je  potrebna hospitalizacija? Nešto akutno ili zbog jednostavnije dostupnosti pretraga?


htjeli su ga na jednu noc stvaiti u bolnicu zbog bronhitisa, nama je to bilo pretjerano jer dijete je djelovalo zdravo, nije imao temp., nije kasljao, bio je vrlo zivahan, ali da, teze je disao, pa su se oni bojali da ne bi po noci ostao bez zraka!?, to je nama to bilo nepojmljivo, pa nije on nikada imao s time problema. a nikad do tad nije bio bolestan, osim lagano prehladjen. i odma su zvali socijalnu sluzbu!

----------


## sirius

> htjeli su ga na jednu noc stvaiti u bolnicu zbog bronhitisa, nama je to bilo pretjerano jer dijete je djelovalo zdravo, nije imao temp., nije kasljao, bio je vrlo zivahan, ali da, teze je disao, pa su se oni bojali da ne bi po noci ostao bez zraka!?, to je nama to bilo nepojmljivo, pa nije on nikada imao s time problema. a nikad do tad nije bio bolestan, osim lagano prehladjen. i odma su zvali socijalnu sluzbu!


Mi smo jednom odbili hospitalizaciju zbog bronhitisa, ali saturacija(opskrba kisikom, mjeri se sa aparatićem na prstu) mu je bila prilično dobra (mislim oko 80 %). Doktor je bio prilično neljubazan , ali sam ja rekla da ga ne ostavljam jel nema mogućnosti boravka , a kisik mu nije bio potreban. Nekao mi se činilo logičnije da je smiren kod kuće nego da  plaće sam u bolnici pa da mu kisik još više padne. Na kraju je liječnik rekao da dođemo ako bude pogoršanja tokom noći i to je bilo to.
Da li su vas tražili da potpisujete  izjavu o odgovornosti ? I što vam je rekla socijalna služba?

----------


## cokolina

> Mi smo jednom odbili hospitalizaciju zbog bronhitisa, ali saturacija(opskrba kisikom, mjeri se sa aparatićem na prstu) mu je bila prilično dobra (mislim oko 80 %). Doktor je bio prilično neljubazan , ali sam ja rekla da ga ne ostavljam jel nema mogućnosti boravka , a kisik mu nije bio potreban. Nekao mi se činilo logičnije da je smiren kod kuće nego da  plaće sam u bolnici pa da mu kisik još više padne. Na kraju je liječnik rekao da dođemo ako bude pogoršanja tokom noći i to je bilo to.
> Da li su vas tražili da potpisujete  izjavu o odgovornosti ? I što vam je rekla socijalna služba?


ista stvar kod nas, rekli su nam ako se pogorsa situacija tokom noci, obavezno dodjite. a on je te noci spavao ko bubica, bolje nego prijasnje dvije kad mu je to krenulo. i mi smo procjenili da je bolje da ostane kod kuce  nego da place cijelu noc i dobije mozda temperaturu i dozivi stres, a da ne kazem da ne bi mogao ni sisati, jer jos sisa kad je u krevetu. 
Da, potpisala sam ja izjavu, zao mi je sto nije i moj muz isto potpisao. Mi nismo pricali s socijalnom sluzbom, nego doktorica, uopce nisam cula sto im je rekla. kakva to soc. sluzba radi uopce subotom popodne? bas me zanima da li je to bila neka mjera zastrasivanja ili su stvarno zvali i sto mi time gubimo. 
Da imam vremena, isla bih provjeriti da li smo stvarno prijavljei, i svasta bi im rekla. a tko bi odgovarao za psihicko zdravlje mog dijeteta?!

----------


## Eci

Vito je operirao herniju u 11. mj. prošle godine u Klaićevoj i morao je ostati jednu noć. Tražila sam apartman ali rekli su mi da je samo za djecu ispod 6 mj. Posjete su 12 - 18h. Pripremala sam se na to da ih nagovorim da ostanem i da se nedam otjerati, ali su ipak uspjeli. Još uvijek sam ljuta sama na sebe zbog toga. Zvali smo po noći nekoliko puta i svaki put je sestra rekla da mali spava, ali ujutro mi je njegov cimer rekao da je plakao cijelu noć. Došla sam oko 8 ujutro i nisam se dala otjerati, srećom ubrzo su ga otpustili. 
Na žalost 17.8. smo naručeni za operacju hidrokele na drugoj strani i svaki dan si mantram što ću reči i kako se neću dati otjerati.
Razmišljam o tome da, ako se ne uspijem izboriti da ostanem, potpišemo da ga uzimamo na vlastitu odgovornost (bili bi kod bake na Britancu tako da smo blizu ako se nešto desi). Strah me s obziroim da je to operacija, ali mislim da ću ga ja bolje nadzirati i gledati u njega cijelu noć nego neka sestra koja uđe možda 2 puta u tu sobu.
Šta vi mislite, kakve se komplikacije mogu desiti nakon operacije? U nekim bolnicama , a i ovdje sam pročitala, da nakon operacje kile puštaju isti dan kući.

----------


## slonicanelica

Ja bih malo ako može podigla ovu temu jer iako je puno vremena prošlo mislim da se
ništa bino nije promijenilo.
Ja bih samo prokomentirala svoj slučaj.imali smo dvije hospitalizacije i to u Čk-bolnici.
prva je bila kad je l. imao 22 mjeseca i herpes anginu.dijete je hospitalizirano na 5 dana i ja sam u ono vrijeme mogla biti s njim isključivo preko dana,
imala sam pravo na besplatni obrok ali navečer kad bi dijete zaspalo oko 9 sati morala sam otići.
mislim da vam ne trebam objašnjavati kako sam se osjećala jer sam tada prvi puta ostavila svoje dijete.
L. je to sve poprilično dobro podnio s obzirom da sam ja već u 7 ujutro bila tamo,kupala ga,hranila i sve ostalo.
napominjem da je briga sestre bila da donese toplomjer i to je to.
ja sam si to u tom trenutku mogla priuštiti jer nisam radila ali o ostanku preko noći nije bilo govora jer mjesta nema.
drugu hospitalizaciju imali smo ove godine i to na odjelu orl i ja sam naravno da bi bila uz njega platila dnevno 258 kn a da ne govorim da sam vodila svu brigu oko djeteta.
od njegovog povraćanja nakon operacije,tješenje,nadgledanja infuzije.postupak isti,sestra donese toplomjer i to je to.
da me netko krivo ne shvati dakle ja bih za svoje dijete dala i zadnju kunu da budem s njim(kao što i jesam).
NAŽALOST ŠTO S ONIMA KOJI SI TO NE MOGU NIKAKO PRIUŠTITI?
možda bi ponovno trebalo malo pokrenuti ovu priču jer ja sam mišljenja da roditelj samo može pomoći a ne odmoći i da bi to stvarno trebalo biti 
ostvarivo na nivou cijele države.nadam se da se slažete samnom.

----------


## kljucic

U potpunosti se slažem s tobom i još uvijek ne vidim razlog zašto roditelj ne može biti uz dijete. A meni, kao i svakom drugom roditelju, ne treba ni krevet, ni obrok ni plazma - samo moje dijete. Stvarno ne znam u čemu je problem :/

----------


## diči

Ja o svom iskustvu niti ne želim pisati koliko mi je mučno kad se toga sjetim...

----------


## slonicanelica

Da to je istina,ja još uvijek ne kužim zašto u jednim bolnicama je jedna u u drugim druga cijena.
ja smatram da svako dijete do svog polaska u školu treba imati mogućnosti da njegov roditelj bude uz njega a ako su neki roditelji toliko koma da smetaju pa nek se onda njih riješe 
a nas koji smo im samo na pomoć nek ostave na miru.

----------

